# Perpetual Grow - DWC/Waterfarm 432wT5 Veg, 600w HPS Flower



## duudical (Mar 15, 2014)

Got a perpetual grow started. Currently have a 8x4x6.5 tent I use as a flowering room with a 600w HPS. I recently installed a 4'-8-bulb T5HO (432w). I also keep all my seedlings, clones and smaller plants under a 2'-4-bulb T5HO.

Strains currently going in flower:
(5) Humboldt Seeds Blue Dream
(1) G13 Pineapple Express

Strains currently in veg:
Reserva Privada Sour Diesel x 3
Humboldt Seeds Bubba Kush
THSeeds Sage'n'Sour
Clones of Bubba Kush, SourD, THSeeds Sage n' Sour
Seeds sprouting: Trainwreck, Amherst Sour D, Desert Diesel, Dr. Greenthumb's EMdog, G13 Purple Haze, G13 Gigabud, Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose

Nutes:
Veg - Currently H&G Aqua Flakes A+B (moving to Heavy 16 once out of the H&G), Growtastic EPG, Dutch Master Gold Zone, Orca, Soul Synthetics Grow-N (when needed), Silica
Bud - Heavy 16 Bud A+B, Growtastic EPG, Dutch Master Gold Zone, Orca, Duch Master Potash+

Method: Have some plants in coco, but most are in 5-Gal DWC buckets, one of which I have fitted with the water farm kit as a test. If I see better results I will mod all my buckets to be WF setups.

My goal is to get small plants going and move them into the larger veg area to get med-large and then have 4 med-large plants at all times in the tent, just rotating them out when they are ready. Definitely going to be awhile before I can get to where I want, but things are looking up and I am excited about. 

Here are some current pics.

The Pineapple Express is going to chill her last week under the LED just for the hell of it. She is at 8 weeks into flower and smells just like Fruit Stripe gum. We have sampled her and she is really nice smoke too...can't wait to see how she rounds out this last week. Continuing to let her dry out really well and then flushing her with water pH'd to 5.8. This plant has been beautiful and strong since sprouting. Would definitely recommend.



Here is the bloom tent with the BD's and the PE:



Here is the veg area with a couple of SourD's and a Bubba Kush. 



I'll get some pics of the babies up once all the little seeds pop. But here is their area:



Peace.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm still here for the ride


----------



## duudical (Mar 15, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> I'm still here for the ride


Nice! So stoked to have you along still


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice forum, I see some of the same strains im about to start up... looking forward to seeing your updates on them good luck with it all.

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2014)

Fark man you got some nice buds there bro  you got your grows down pat mate!


----------



## jennitallwart (Mar 15, 2014)

Great perpetual grow setup!
Kudos on LSTing in the smartpots-great concept
You will enjoy the rapid growth of DWC with the WF .

Are your Bubba Kush clones the pre-98 strain?
Really looking forward to watching that Gigabud and Black Sugar Rose!
*subbed*


----------



## 821ent (Mar 16, 2014)

Yup yup

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 821ent (Mar 16, 2014)

I love that pre 98 bubba my favorite

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## duudical (Mar 16, 2014)

This Blue Dream is from HSO. I think theirs is a Blueberry x Haze. It definitely smells super fruity and sweet. I know there are much more renowned and closer to the original Blueberry's out there like DJ Short, etc. But this one grew really well and definitely leans more towards the sativa side without being too-hazy and needing 13+ weeks or something. Although I might let one just go until I see a bunch of amber trichs and see what that's like. So far the BD I have grown so far has been pretty cerebral and racy.


----------



## duudical (Mar 16, 2014)

jennitallwart said:


> Great perpetual grow setup!
> Kudos on LSTing in the smartpots-great concept
> You will enjoy the rapid growth of DWC with the WF .
> 
> ...


Thanks man. This is Bubba Kush from HSO. It was a freebie from some Attitude promotion. Never grew anything Bubba Kush before so I have nothing to compare it to. But she grew really well from seed on and has produced some good clones. Going to probably give the original plant another 3-4 weeks and then flower her. I will see how she looks.

I am super excited about the SBR. I have seen some great pics and videos of grows of that strain and it looks awesome.


----------



## duudical (Mar 16, 2014)

821ent said:


> Nice forum, I see some of the same strains im about to start up... looking forward to seeing your updates on them good luck with it all.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks! Glad you are around.


----------



## duudical (Mar 16, 2014)

All of the seeds cracked beautifully and are now in rock wool cubes hanging out under the dome. The Trainwreck is already all the way out and starting to unfurl her little leaves. Happy.


----------



## waterdawg (Mar 16, 2014)

So r u going to clone the plants you have? I would like to do the same type of setup but have no room for mothers and was going to clone from clone but still need to divide shed.


----------



## duudical (Mar 17, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> So r u going to clone the plants you have? I would like to do the same type of setup but have no room for mothers and was going to clone from clone but still need to divide shed.


You absolutely can do exactly what you are planning. If you don't have room to keep mothers, just take a couple of clones before you put a plant into flower (might want to do it about 10 days ahead of time so you are sure they root. You can keep both, or just the one you like the best. I used to keep a bunch of mothers, but am moving more in the direction you are. Right now I am trying to get a good backlog of plants going so I can begin staggering them out and getting an every-three-weeks-or-so harvest schedule, so I've been taking some clones. But of late I have mostly been growing a plant from seed, taking a few clones, and then flowering the main plant. If it's good, I'll grow out the clones. If not. I trash them, or better yet, give them away to some like-minded . I also have learned to keep them in solo cups as long as possible. If you don't mind watering every other day or more when they get a little more mature, you can keep them small until you are ready for her to go nuts. I poke holes under the rim of the cup and LST them early so they take the shape I want.


----------



## duudical (Mar 17, 2014)

The PE is getting prettier and prettier. I am going to harvest her this Friday I believe


----------



## duudical (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is a shot of the babies right now. The seeds are all producing little plants one by one. So far the G13 Purple Haze, HSO Desert Diesel and HSO Trainwreck have stood up. Still waiting on the Amherst SD, Gigabud, Emdog and Sugar Black Rose. The two Bubba Kush clones have multiple thick, pure white roots showing out the bottom right at 10 days from cutting. Nice! the SD clone next to it was taken about 4 days later so I expect roots soon. One of the BK's had roots a couple of days ago when I checked. The other clones I have taken from the SD mother have been very successful.



The Green Crack and Cheese seedlings look great. the Green Crack actually germinated a day later than the Cheese, but is already an entire node ahead of her 



So....had a freak equipment malfunction that caused my light to fall. Fuck. So a couple of things. #1, this HTG Slimstar T5 is built tough as fuck because it didn't even break a bulb and works perfectly. And #2, it split my poor SD girl right down the middle. Took off a Bubba Kush branch as well, but she is fine and it was not that big of a loss. I did my best paramedic action on the poor lady. Days later she has tons of new growth and is looking okay. I pruned out the smaller twiggy stuff and hit her with some foliar spray that included some Thrive Alive B1 and some Roots Organics Extreme Serene to help her along. She is responding nicely and so far no branches show any sings of being cut off from water/nutrient flow up the plant. Tough little bitch:



And here is the SD clone in the water farm bucket. She is really starting to grow. Haven't seen roots poke out the bottom, but I use 10" net pots so it typically takes a little bit. Based on her growth and thickness, I think she has a great root mass in there.

View attachment 3026165


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 17, 2014)

still here for the bud porn! sry to hear about the freak accident but everything is still looking great!


----------



## duudical (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks kid. Yeah. I am going to give her TLC. So far she is looking great. I flushed her the last two waterings in order to deal with some minor nute burn she was experiencing due to my heavy handedness. <hashtag dumbass>. It's like the Family Guy episode where Lois gets fat and Peter starts force feeding her saying "I want you fatter...it will please me". Ha ha. Damn. But I do love my ladies chubby


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the damage man but looks like you havent lost much at all. You got your girls dialled in man, great to see


----------



## duudical (Mar 18, 2014)

So here are a couple of questions that I have that I haven't been able to find an answer so far:

#1, Why are my plants not healing from being pinched and bent (super-cropped). I used to have no problems with this and am trying to figure out what is going on. I would have branches recover with thick, knotty knuckles at the bend sites. Now, they turn a dark color and stay moist and flexible. The end of the branch beyond the bend is fine and even flowers out without any issue other than having to be supported. So it doesn't seem to be over damage during bending. And I am careful and couldn't blow it 100% of the time. Is it a temp thing? It has been cold here for about 5+mos and the plants have definitely experienced 50s at night for weeks in Dec/Jano. That is what I am hoping it it is. But I also wouldn't be surprised if it is some kind of deficiency or overdose. Any thoughts on that?

#2, I have never had a plant stretch like the seed descriptions say and like I see in the photos of other growers gardens. If I put a 12" clone into flower, I wind up with a 15" plant maybe, not the 2 or 2.5x I see other people see. They get these tall, branchy plants that stretch even further in flower. I have never had a plant do that and am wondering WTF, . I have never had this 4' long branch with a giant cola on the end causing it to bend over. I see these folks veg'ing for shorter periods than me and getting these results. I changed my flower room to 600w HPS in hopes that was the issue. Not a huge difference from the floro's I was using stretch-wise (size and density?...hell yeah, like a million times better, but not so much the stretch). Is it because they veg under MH? I do this as a hobby and I just am not going there. I am now growing under 432w of 6500k T5 now so I am hoping for more vigorous growth. Just wondering if you have any input. I put a Blue Dream into flower a week ago that measured 30" from the ground (she's in a 5gal DWC bucket and has a huge root mass). I am going to see what the combo of the better grow and flower lights will do. She's the first to experience both.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey man, i'll try to help out  
I would say the temps are the limiting factor in your plant healing, low temps can almost halt stem growth just like hot temps can affect transpiration and photosynthesis. Try doing it again in the warmer months and see how it goes. 
As for the stretch, i find it's strain dependent. You may be getting more indica phenos in the plants you're growing. Most sativa doms will usually give you arm length colas but if theres indica in the genetics then some express more indica traits such as growth. You should see some stretch with the blue dream, ive seen monster plants with that strain


----------



## duudical (Mar 19, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, i'll try to help out
> I would say the temps are the limiting factor in your plant healing, low temps can almost halt stem growth just like hot temps can affect transpiration and photosynthesis. Try doing it again in the warmer months and see how it goes.
> As for the stretch, i find it's strain dependent. You may be getting more indica phenos in the plants you're growing. Most sativa doms will usually give you arm length colas but if theres indica in the genetics then some express more indica traits such as growth. You should see some stretch with the blue dream, ive seen monster plants with that strain



Thanks Easty!
You rule!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2014)

No worries mate, hope it relieves some worries for you


----------



## waterdawg (Mar 20, 2014)

I break alot of stems trying to get them to bend under the light and they typically develop knuckles. My temps r usually on the lower end at 55-60 lights out. As for stretch I get lots 2-3x start height. But as said lots depends on strain but I seem to get lots lol. My White Russian stretches 3x start height every time, hence the breaking of stems. The Kosher i have had doubled in two and a bit weeks. Hoping it slows down soon!!!! Fyi i also had a 4 foot t5 drop one end landing against the plants and burnt the shit out them


----------



## duudical (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is my Pineapple Express ready to be harvested tomorrow. It will be right at 9 weeks. She could probably go longer, but we are throwing a party to trim her up so, you know. Trust me, we have sampled some of the lower buds we cut off over a week ago and they were good so I know she is going to be awesome to smoke.

Her buds are so hard they make a thumping sound when you move her and they knock together. I have seriously loved growing this plant from day 1 - so pleased with the results. I know people on these forums talk a lot of smack about pretty much every seed breeder/bank around - but all I can say is that G13 Pineapple Express is fucking great in my opinion. One thing for sure, she is not super frosty that far from the actual bud structure. The Blue Dreams can literally cover a large leaf on a bud with crystals, however the PE was not sticky feeling or very frosty looking. But she is very pleasant to smoke. Very social, functional and clear but still with a good feeling both mentally and physically. I didn't keep any clones of her so we will see how she rates. I would definitely grow it out again.



After topping her, she branched out and definitely took on two dominate colas. I've been flushing her the last two weeks or so, so she is running out of steam just at the right time.


----------



## duudical (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is a Blue Dream @ 8 weeks. I am going to leave her under the LED for another 2 weeks. I have found that letting these HSO BD's go 10 weeks produces the most enjoyable buds. Plus, she is still swelling up noticeably every couple of days so she's by no means done yet. Super sticky and sweet smelling.



And then here is the BD that is on day 8 of flower. She was quite a bit larger so I am hoping for super-sized versions of the ones above 



I have not grown any other Blue Dream strain from any other breeder. The only other Blue Dream I have smoked is some that my son bought from another kid so not even sure if it was Blue Dream for real, but it was not even close to this Blue Dream. This stuff (at least that plant that grew from the seed I originally started with) is pretty bomb. Any friends I have shared with have all been super into it and ask me frequently if I have any so they can come over and chill. 

I love closing the tent and letting it accumulate and then opening it and taking a huge whiff. Stuff smells like fruity candy all the way.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2014)

Dude those girls are FAT! Top work mate, looks like you'll have some awesome smoke for a while


----------



## duudical (Mar 21, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> I break alot of stems trying to get them to bend under the light and they typically develop knuckles. My temps r usually on the lower end at 55-60 lights out. As for stretch I get lots 2-3x start height. But as said lots depends on strain but I seem to get lots lol. My White Russian stretches 3x start height every time, hence the breaking of stems. The Kosher i have had doubled in two and a bit weeks. Hoping it slows down soon!!!! Fyi i also had a 4 foot t5 drop one end landing against the plants and burnt the shit out them


Thanks Dawg!

I have been refining a lot of things in my growing methods so I am hoping to see results that look more like the stuff I see out there and like you are getting. I have the height for big plants so i am trying to figure out what kind of height (in general, understanding that indica or sativa dominance will play into it plant to plant) I need to get in veg to get them where I want in flower. I have a ways to go and I am sure that there are things I still need to add/edit in my growing in order to do so. I have definitely grown some quality, sticky buds, just not huge yields - especially compared to the amount of effort it took . I have virtually eliminated all my root issues that constantly plagued me through researching and adding the right stuff to my nutes. Right now I am doing the same with growth and the veg cycle because I know that I can improve how and what I feed them in veg.


----------



## waterdawg (Mar 22, 2014)

I've some great success and a few not so great runs but I still consider myself a newb with hydro and indoor grows. you've done well my friend!! Some tasty looking buds!!!


----------



## duudical (Mar 23, 2014)

Little update on the veg area.

Group photo:
View attachment 3031747

The Bubba Kush is looking awesome. Big, broad, kushy leaves. She has a very big root mass so I am looking forward to see what she does. 

View attachment 3031738View attachment 3031741

Here is the Sour Diesel, she is recovering nicely after the light incident. I had flushed her thoroughly due to some overfeeding issues and she was looking hungry. I wanted her to dry out so I hit her with some H&G Magic Green foliar. Definitely green her up. She did dry out finally so I fed her with some food to see how she responds.

View attachment 3031744View attachment 3031746

The Sour Diesel clone in the water farm bucket is doing awesome. Roots are just breaking through the net pot. I use 10" net pots so it take s couple weeks typically. She is growing like crazy and looking so healthy and happy. Loving the water farm 

View attachment 3031748View attachment 3031749

I have put the Sage n Sour into another water farm bucket. I am working on on mainlining her, so here are some before and after pics. This is the second of three toppings. I will let the four tops grow out now, tie them down and top their ends and then let her go. She looks great and responded beautifully to all the training and pruning.

Before

View attachment 3031757

After



Here is the Sour Diesel clone in coco. I pruned, topped and LST'd her a couple weeks ago. She looks awesome. Very thick and her six tops are growing up nicely.



And then here are the babies.



Check out one of the buds I was able to harvest off of that Pineapple Express. Several like this. Really nice smoke too 



Peace.


----------



## duudical (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't know why the photos didn't upload correctly. here are the ones that didn't:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 23, 2014)

Mate, they're all looking beautiful! Top work man


----------



## duudical (Mar 25, 2014)

The Blue Dream on deck under the LED right now is doing well. She lived some of her life in a spot that I couldn't access very well so she got a little neglected and stressed (learn from me people, ha ha) and must have hermied. She has some seeds fo sho . I have flowered a lot of clones off of the original mother plant and this is the lone plant to have this occur, so definitely my bad. Oh well, it was bound to happen eventually. Plus....free seeds!. I kind of wish it would have pollenated the Pineapple Express and made the seeds interesting, but a bunch of Blue Dream seeds make me smile too. Whether you call this Blue Dream "real" or not, it is pretty damn awesome.



This Blue Dream has been in flower for 14 days today. She is still gaining some height - she started at 15" from top of bucket, today she is at about 22". Her tops look amazing. Very thick stems. 



Here is a group photo of the ladies in the flower room.



My Blue Dream lady who suffered the tragic light fall incident has bounced back beyond my expectations. She looks so great Lots of new leaves and she is responding to her feeding very well. No burnt tips or other signs of burn.



I will see how she looks in two weeks and, if she is ready, I will put her into flower.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 25, 2014)

Duudical discovered a new training method- drop a heavy ass light on your plant, it'll blow up after


----------



## duudical (Mar 25, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Duudical discovered a new training method- drop a heavy ass light on your plant, it'll blow up after


Hahahahah Exactly. Definitely a "Don't try this at home" though


----------



## duudical (Mar 26, 2014)

So, after germinating 7 seeds, all but Gigabud succeeded. Not sure what happened. She had a good taproot and I transplanted the seed at the exact time and in the same manner as the others. But, what can you do. Still have 6 beautiful little plants starting out now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice ladies man, looking so green and lush  you wouldnt even know that she lost a branch or two hey


----------



## duudical (Mar 28, 2014)

Been making sure that the girls in veg are well taken care of. Added H&G Roots Excelurator to the mix after so many recommendations from local grow shop folks. Got the 100ml size for $30 on Amazon. And for systems like mine with added O2, you only use 0.5ml per gallon in the res or 1.1ml per gallon for coco - so 100ml should last me a good while I think. I wanted to test it out and, if I see good results, will buy the 250ml size next time since you do get a better price break as you go up in size. So now here are my mixes:

*Veg (per gal)*
3ml H&G Aqua Flakes A+B, 1ml Aurora GrowN (if needed), 1-2TBS Growtastic EPG (beneficials, food for beneficials), 1ml Orca, 2-3ml H&G Multi Zen, 1ml/0.5ml (Coco/Hydro) H&G Roots Excelurator.

I am going to be adding the H&G Algen Extract and H&G Drip Clean to the mix in the upcoming weeks.

*Bloom (per gal)*
7-10ml Heavy 16 Bud A+B, 1-2TBS Growtastic EPG, 1ml Orca, 0.5ml-1ml Roots Excelurator, 5ml Dutch Master Potash+.

I am going to be adding the H&G Top Shooter to the mix and possibly switching out the Potash+ for H&G BudXL once I am out. 

Those are kind of the basic formulas for veg and bloom, but I adjust according to the plant and what she is telling me. 

In addition to the above, I also foliar feed with H&G Magic Green (again recommended by several local grow shop owners over more expensive stuff like Heavy 16). Plus you use like drops in a spray bottle so it will last for a long time. I find that if you are having some nutrient issues or maybe some lockout type symptoms, you can flush as much as you need while hitting them every 5-7 days with the magic green spray. I really believe this is what brought my Sour Diesel back form what I thought was certain doom for her. One thing I have read however is that you should avoid spraying your clones or seedlings until they are very, very well established and rooted in a cup or other container as you want the plant to develop a strong, effective root system and not just take in food through their leaf system. I absolutely have seen improved veg results by adding this.

I am totally sold on the results of the H&G line, however I do like the ease of using a bloom-specific nutrient and the Heavy 16 is super clean and pH stable in my experience so far. Plus, I have yet to have any slimy roots or other issues since switching to H&G and H16 nutrients. 

Here are the girls vegging out:



Humboldt Seeds Organization Bubba Kush



Reserva Privada Sour Diesel



Some Bubba Kush Clones




THSeeds Sage n' Sour I am mainlining, she is taking to it beautifully. My first attempt so trying not to F it up:



In the flower room the HSO Blue Dream is doing awesome - she is on day 17 of 12/12:


----------



## duudical (Mar 28, 2014)

And here are some pics of the HSO Blue Dream that is at the end of week 9 of 12/12. Super frosty and pretty:


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 28, 2014)

Always looking great brother. You train more artfully than anyone I've ever seen. My only question is, do you think that you might defoliate a little too much?


----------



## duudical (Mar 28, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Always looking great brother. You train more artfully than anyone I've ever seen. My only question is, do you think that you might defoliate a little too much?


My answer..."Probably" Ha ha. I don't know. It is something I am playing with. It seems to really have an effect if you start early. For instance, my Bubba Kush I can strip pretty bare, and within literally 3-4 days later she has stacked two or three more tight nodes and filled out with leaves again. But I started her out early with all the training and defoliating. I have noticed that yields are higher on plants that I do versus plants that I don't. I know it is a huge controversial topic and people freak out over it, but I am trying to learn the optimal way so I would love any advice you have.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 29, 2014)

duudical said:


> My answer..."Probably" Ha ha. I don't know. It is something I am playing with. It seems to really have an effect if you start early. For instance, my Bubba Kush I can strip pretty bare, and within literally 3-4 days later she has stacked two or three more tight nodes and filled out with leaves again. But I started her out early with all the training and defoliating. I have noticed that yields are higher on plants that I do versus plants that I don't. I know it is a huge controversial topic and people freak out over it, but I am trying to learn the optimal way so I would love any advice you have.


I definitely agree that defoliation leads to a much higher yield. The only problem is that I'm still trying to figure out when and how much just as you are. Until now I've really been defoliating to the point where everything below the photo zone is bare, and the photo zone itself is only dense enough so that no light is going straight through to the ground. I will say that you keep your colas totally level which is hands down most important.

I found this link on the subject, http://growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial. I like the pics that go before-after-4 days- 4 days more; it's a simple yet promising depiction of the technique. We all just want a canopy of fat colas and no leaves, is that too much to ask for lol??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice work man, that blue dream looks amazing! Very frosty indeed


----------



## duudical (Mar 30, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> I definitely agree that defoliation leads to a much higher yield. The only problem is that I'm still trying to figure out when and how much just as you are. Until now I've really been defoliating to the point where everything below the photo zone is bare, and the photo zone itself is only dense enough so that no light is going straight through to the ground. I will say that you keep your colas totally level which is hands down most important.
> 
> I found this link on the subject, http://growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial. I like the pics that go before-after-4 days- 4 days more; it's a simple yet promising depiction of the technique. We all just want a canopy of fat colas and no leaves, is that too much to ask for lol??


Yeah, that's the one I read as well. I am trying to watch the plants and see how they take it. I usually start when they are small and just a pluck the larger fan leaves that are shading anything and they usually branch out a lot faster since light is getting down to some lower nodes and they don't have these gnarly huge leaves to maintain. I then basically just let it pretty much bush out and fill in completely with leaves and then *try* and do what that tutorial teaches, which is pull off most of the lower leaves, leaving the top leaves on each growing tip. I usually don't do it quite as vigorously as they demonstrate, but close. The first time I did it I was thinking "Oh fuck, I killed this thing for sure", but within a couple of days it boomed and within a week it was larger and completely full of leaves again. Haven't had one suffer from it yet. He makes the point that if you start in veg they become adapted to the plucking and get used to it so that in flower they have no problems with it as well which is where you get the chunky bud growth. In veg I definitely see more growth/potential-flower sites develop with it and in flower you can see larger, chunkier buds, especially on the lower parts of the branches and colas.

But then sometimes a plant is just super beautiful with all its leaves and I leave it alone because I like to look at it, lol!


----------



## duudical (Mar 30, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work man, that blue dream looks amazing! Very frosty indeed


Thans easty! Every morning when I open up that tent I get hit in the face with a super-sweet berry smell from her. I have grown a Blueberry (Dutch Passions' version) and it smelled kind of, sort of, barely like berries, this Blue Dream totally does.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 30, 2014)

> He makes the point that if you start in veg they become adapted to the plucking and get used to it so that in flower they have no problems with it as well which is where you get the chunky bud growth. In veg I definitely see more growth/potential-flower sites develop with it and in flower you can see larger, chunkier buds, especially on the lower parts of the branches and colas.
> 
> But then sometimes a plant is just super beautiful with all its leaves and I leave it alone because I like to look at it, lol!


LMFAO that's the truth! I'm glad you mentioned starting it early, because generally I just like to look at my little shrubs in veg. One thing I've always been good at is bushing them out when they're young but that look, I'm sure, can be largely credited to the huge fans. Generally I do most defoliation around weeks 1-5 of flowering but next time I'm going to try a big purge around week 3 of veg too and see what happens.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2014)

duudical said:


> Thans easty! Every morning when I open up that tent I get hit in the face with a super-sweet berry smell from her. I have grown a Blueberry (Dutch Passions' version) and it smelled kind of, sort of, barely like berries, this Blue Dream totally does.


Nice man, that sounds like a nice smell to have  
Man the blueberry from DP has always been a fizzer for me, it's why i continue to only use DJ and sagarmarthas blueberry now, cant mess with the best! They both have that incredible berry smell and taste, love it! 
I got myself a pack of dream lotus from bodhi a while back which im hanging to try out, i must get some going next hey


----------



## duudical (Mar 31, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice man, that sounds like a nice smell to have
> Man the blueberry from DP has always been a fizzer for me, it's why i continue to only use DJ and sagarmarthas blueberry now, cant mess with the best! They both have that incredible berry smell and taste, love it!
> I got myself a pack of dream lotus from bodhi a while back which im hanging to try out, i must get some going next hey


I totally want to grab some DJ Short's Blueberry after reading some of the things you have posted about it. I liked the Dutch Passion, but it was one of my earlier grows and I would like to grow a good example of blueberry for sure!


----------



## duudical (Mar 31, 2014)

Look at the flowering room today:



Blue Dream @ Day 20
She has great tops and is starting to bud nicely. Put up some bamboo sticks to spread her open a bit.



Blue Dream @ Day 53
Starting to bulk up.



Blue Dream @ Day 66
Going to harvest in 3 days I believe.



Blue Dream @ Day 66
Doing well. Going to let her go another week just for the hell of it, so far, all trichs are clear/cloudy.



Blue Dream @ Day 55
Definitley having some root struggles, but the DM Zone is bouncing her back pretty well. All the slime is gone. Buds are definitely a little behind on this one, but she has time.


----------



## neo12345 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great looking grow there Duudical.


----------



## duudical (Mar 31, 2014)

neo12345 said:


> Great looking grow there Duudical.


Thanks man! So glad you stopped by.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2014)

Man those are some amazing plants bro. Very well done man. I have a HSO Blue Dream seed I'm thinking of popping after my Pineapple Express. Also thinking of popping the White Widow or a couple others that I have on the way. Keep the work up bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn those girls look unbelievable mate  
And dude, if you want a solid blueberry, DJ's is the only way to go. Either that or PeakSeeds BC is also a winner


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

Diggn' the new layout. Not so "Internet 2003". I will post some pics later. Things are looking awesome though


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone have any tips on how to upload photos...keep getting errors when I try the "upload a file" route (all my images are under 5MB), but it goes to 100% like it is uploading and then gives me a very ambiguous error of how it didn't work.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's what is going on right now.

A look at the veg room:

  

The Sour Diesel clone in the water farm is doing awesome. Great root development, thick stalk and a lot of recent growth:

    

The Sour Diesel (seed-grown) in coco has bounced back amazingly from her trauma. She is going into flower in a week or so I think


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is the THSeeds Sage n' Sour that I am mainlining. She is performing perfectly. I am going to let her 4 tops grow out a ways so I can take clones when I top her for 8 and prune her up:


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is the Sour Diesel mother (Reserva Privada) that I have grown from seed in coco. She has recovered beautifully from her trauma and is going into flower in about 8 days.



I have two clones - one is in a water farm and doing insane! The other is begin mainlined in a hemp bucket. I had to space some things out a little so I pruned her way back and got her started on growing eight tops.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

I have two clones from my Humboldt Seeds Bubba Kush in small hempy buckets. Both are growing well and have impressive leaves:

    

And on the seedling front they are all doing great, well, with the exception of the Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose - she is growing, but very, very funky, I call her "Frankenweed!":


----------



## neo12345 (Apr 7, 2014)

duudical said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to upload photos...keep getting errors when I try the "upload a file" route (all my images are under 5MB), but it goes to 100% like it is uploading and then gives me a very ambiguous error of how it didn't work.


If you click on your name in top right of this page, then preferences, then take the tick out of 'Use the Flash-based uploader to upload attachments'. I think that is supposed to fix the problem? All plants looking good too!!


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

In the flower room, things are really looking nice. I have the last of my smallish Humboldt Blue Dreams finishing out over the next three weeks. The larger Blue Dream is looking so awesome. Huge stems filled with very large puffballs of goodness . I also placed the Humboldt Seeds Bubba Kush mother into flower. I love flowering out new plants that I have never seen finish before


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

neo12345 said:


> If you click on your name in top right of this page, then preferences, then take the tick out of 'Use the Flash-based uploader to upload attachments'. I think that is supposed to fix the problem? All plants looking good too!!


Yeah, I tried that one...turns out they and to change some settings on the servers for some users. It's all fixed now.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is the Humboldt Bubba Kush, just placed into flower. I think she is going to do great!


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

The Blue Dream in the little coco pot is killing it! Three weeks to go and she is bulking up nicely...and getting super frosty:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2014)

Top work man, all those babies look healthy as


----------



## duudical (Apr 8, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Top work man, all those babies look healthy as


Thanks man! I am super happy with where things are at right now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2014)

That Blue Dream looks unbelievable, you have got some awesome smoke coming bro


----------



## duudical (Apr 9, 2014)

Lookin' stacked!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2014)

duudical said:


> View attachment 3040410


What size HPS are you using? I think you can probably get the hood a little closer to the canopy.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## duudical (Apr 9, 2014)

600w. I could lower it a tad. I have it where it is currently for the spread since I have more plants than usual under there - but it is only until Tuesday, so it will go back down to about 12" or so above the canopy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2014)

Man bro those plants look amazing!!! You really be killing it bro I just wanted to know how long you vegged the Blue Dream of the last pix you posted. That girl is gonna be big and have some huge buds. I know you prolly said it already bro


----------



## duudical (Apr 10, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Man bro those plants look amazing!!! You really be killing it bro I just wanted to know how long you vegged the Blue Dream of the last pix you posted. That girl is gonna be big and have some huge buds. I know you prolly said it already bro


I actually don't fully remember, but a long time  She lived through my struggles with the winter temps down there so kind of stalled out. But if I had to guess I think it was around Decemberish that she went into the DWC after rooting as a clone. So, awhile LOL. She should be way bigger, but like I said, my environmental were a challenge this winter and pretty much all my ladies went dormant for a month or so.

I am really excited about her and what she will look like in full bloom!


----------



## duudical (Apr 10, 2014)

Moved one of my Bubba Kush clones into a larger, 4gallon hemp bucket. I recently switched to Growstones from hydrton. I first used the large size which definitely works and creates a lot of oxygen space in the root zone. However, when I had to purchase another bag I gave their Super Soil Aerator version a try. It is a multi-sized, perlite type consistency. So far I like it. So if you are looking into switching soiless media, you might want to try it out. I do get algae growing on top of my water farm buckets, but whatever...not hurting anything. 

She has giant leaves and is starting to really kick in now. She's beautiful.


----------



## duudical (Apr 10, 2014)

Also...since it seems I am in a product plugging mood, I also recently started using Flying Skulls Z7 due to a free sample that came with a cloning bucket I recently picked up. I use tap water and don't have any plans to go RO. I know it is better so spare me the lectures, but I just am not going there. So far, in my search to make tap water work as best as possible, this stuff has proven itself in a very short amount of time. I already use enzymes and beneficial and rooting hormone products that have made for some really healthy roots, so not sure if I will see a huge increase in root growth or condition as they claim, but the pH issues you can sometimes experience with tap water seem to be nonexistent in the buckets I have run this in. And you use like 0.5ml per gallon so it lasts for not too much $. There is so much stuff out there that I am sure you can find other options - but if you are looking for something like this, I have found it to work pretty well over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 10, 2014)

RO is like C02, not quite worth the money and effort. If you used the entire H&G line you wouldn't need to worry about PH ever! Just saying


----------



## duudical (Apr 10, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> RO is like C02, not quite worth the money and effort. If you used the entire H&G line you wouldn't need to worry about PH ever! Just saying


I am getting there, ha ha. It takes a while to amass all the stuff though  I need to add the Algen Extract, Bud XL, Top Shooter and potentially the Amino Treatment. 

I love the Magic Green foliar by the way. Everyone around here looks at me funny when I say I foliar feed as well, but I am telling you that it does work. Especially if you have a plant that is looking a little stressed or deficient. Hit them with a tiny amount of the Magic Green (like 0.125ml in 8oz). The only thing is, wash your bottle *immediatley* after using it. If you let it sit there for too long, it smells like the worst sewage ever.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2014)

Man you sure do have your grows down pat man, fully stacked is right on the money


----------



## duudical (Apr 11, 2014)

Ladies are looking good. Hit them with some Magic Green today (I usually do twice per week).

Transplanted the Green Crack into a small hempy bucket to let her continue building a good strong root system:

     

The Sour Diesel mother is going to move into flower on Tuesday. She is magnificent and putting on some significant growth up top:

  

The babies are continuing to progress well:

 

Here is a Bubba Kush clone (L) and Sour Diesel clone (R) in hempy buckets. Doing beautifully 

 

Sage 'n' Sour:


----------



## duudical (Apr 11, 2014)

Pulled the Bubba Kush out of the flower tent to give her some Magic Green as well. Usually only do this once or twice after they hit flower. I wish you could see her in person. She is incredible.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh dude they look beautiful!!


----------



## duudical (Apr 12, 2014)

Did some work in the room to make more efficient use of the space:

     

The Bubba Kush is a bush for sure 

  

And the Blue Dream is going to be amazing!


----------



## duudical (Apr 13, 2014)

Trying to keep better track of growth and whatnot. Here is my Bubba Kush in week 1 of flower:

       

She's looking awesome. She was about 17" when she went into flower, so already stretched about 4" in one week. Excited to watch her flower out


----------



## duudical (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is my Blue Dream @ week 4 into flower. She is already starting to frost up 

     

She was 15" when she went into flower. So about a 9" stretch. The tops are filling in with sticky buds nicely now


----------



## duudical (Apr 14, 2014)

Put the Reserva Privada Sour Diesel mother into flower today. She measures 25" tall and 24" across on day 1:

 
   

As you can see, she is the one who suffered the worst of the falling-light incident. She literally ways splayed out four ways, but she bounced back and is just as strong as before. She has beautiful leaves and just super green. Haven't even grown a SourD before, but so far, I would recommend the Reserva Privada version...however, will have a better idea in about 10 weeks !!!!!


----------



## duudical (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's what the flower room looks like right now:

 

Blue Dream @ day 67:



Blue Dream @ day 34:



Bubba Kush @ day 6:



Sour Diesel @ day 1:

 

Added Heavy 16 Finish to the nute schedule. Trying to get a good flush regimen down during the last 1.5 weeks or so. I have never really done a proper flush so trying to get it going and refine along the way. Says to run 2.5ml /gal from veg to flower with 10ml/gal in the final week so that is how I will start. Added it to all my buckets @ 2.5ml/gal and placed the next small BD into a bucket with just pH'd water and 10ml/gal of Finish. She's in the far left in the room shot...not all that worth showing off, but I will take the bud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2014)

Fark dude looking amazing hey  your flower room will be very full soon enough!!


----------



## duudical (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## duudical (Apr 18, 2014)

The Bubba Kush is really looking awesome. She is almost as tall as the Blue Dream at only 9 days into flower. But she was a little taller than the BD when she went into flower as well. So pumped to see her with huge flowers...finger crossed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2014)

Mmmm mammoth bro!! Looks like she'll be a solid yielder too


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mmmm mammoth bro!! Looks like she'll be a solid yielder too


Yeah man! I am her stems are thicker every day, hoping she's preparing for some fat ass buds


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2014)

Man, that Humboldt Blue Dream always produces the dankest, stickiest, most beautiful looking flowers. Smells syrupy sweet in the morning when I open the tent thats been closed all night.


----------



## stonedest (Apr 19, 2014)

Mmmmm looks great!


----------



## duudical (Apr 20, 2014)

stonedest said:


> Mmmmm looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## duudical (Apr 21, 2014)

Reserva Privada Sour Diesel. She was a clone I took back at the end of January - so she veg'd for about 12 weeks or so.

Day 1 of Flower:


 

I think she is going to do awesome!


----------



## duudical (Apr 21, 2014)

Here's a look at the flower room now:

(Back L is a Humboldt Blue Dream, Back R is a Reserva Privada Sour Diesel, Front L is a clone off of the RP SourD, and the Front R is a Humboldt Bubba Kush)

 
   

Smaller Humboldt Blue Dream grown in a 1 gallon coco pot. She yielded a lot more than I figured she would


----------



## duudical (Apr 21, 2014)

Bubba Kush @ 13 days into flower. She went in at 17" and now stands 28" tall, so about 1.6x stretch in first two weeks. She is thick and ready to put some weight on (fingers crossed):

 
 View attachment 3134462 View attachment 3134460


----------



## duudical (Apr 21, 2014)

Bubba Kush images that didn't post properly for some reason


----------



## duudical (Apr 21, 2014)

Humboldt Blue Dream @ 41 days into flower. She is so sticky if you lean against her she will bend when you pull away because she is glued to you. If you haven't tried this strain, you should. It really is amazing. I know a lot of people get all worked up over what is real this or real that, but this stuff - whatever you choose to refer to it as - is pretty bomb.


----------



## duudical (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's a look at my veg room right now. Really pleased with how the little ones are coming along. A couple of observations from my digging into issues over the last several months:

1) Your environment is like 90% of your success; once I had my temps and humidity and air exchange nailed down, everything smoothed out and I can practically see them growing! No more root issues or deficiencies and whatnot. If you are having problems, take a look at your environment first and then take on any nutrient additions/deletions.

2) Take a close look at your nutrient regimen and see if there are any holes in there. For sure mine was lacking cal, mag and some other trace elements. When I really read the labels I could see where I needed to add some vital elements. By adding things like Calmag, H16 prime, or foliar sprays (I use H16 Foliar and H&G Magic Green, alternating between them) you can really solve some issues very simply. I really found they fill in a lot of gaps and my plants are so much happier. I started using it on this Bubba Kush clone as a test originally and she has multiple leaves that are over 7-8" long - and a trunk for a stem, she definitely stands out from her cousins - I call her Alexis because of her big bottom 


Here's the whole group:


----------



## duudical (Apr 22, 2014)

Some Bubba Kush clones at different stages:

    

There is a Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose in that last shot as well. She started out really funky, but straightened herself out and is growing like, well, a weed


----------



## duudical (Apr 22, 2014)

Humboldt Cush (I call it "Cush", which I understand was its original name, because Green Crack is a fucking idiotic name...no offense to the Doggfather)

 

Here is the Sage n Sour that I mainlined. She is all done being topped so now she is going to just do her thing. She won't flower for awhile so she gets nice and big

  

Here is a Sour Diesel clone that I had to prune significantly due to being damaged by the light falling on it a while back. She rebounded beautifully and I essentially tried to mainline-ish her. She'll go into flower in 2 weeks or so.

  

Dinafem Cheese

 

G13 Purple Haze

 

Humboldt Desert Diesel

 

Humboldt Dr Greenthumb's Emdog. She just went into a water farm about 4 days ago and has blown up! So excited about this OG Kush x Chem#4 cross


----------



## duudical (Apr 23, 2014)

Had the Blue Dream out to do a res change so took some pics with a good camera. Lookin' good @ 43 days. I have been taking this strain to 70 days so still has a way to go. Really frosty.


----------



## duudical (Apr 23, 2014)

Flower Room is looking good. I have big plans. Commandeering the adjacent room so I can use this entire room for flower and another for veg. Gonna take a while to get it all together, but super excited.


----------



## duudical (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 23, 2014)

That Blue Dream is looking dannkkk. Reminds me of my H&G run, gonna be realll nice.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 23, 2014)

Totally agree with the kid, that blue dream looks divine bro  
You have a lot goin on man but they all look great, nice and healthy! Big props dude


----------



## duudical (Apr 24, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree with the kid, that blue dream looks divine bro
> You have a lot goin on man but they all look great, nice and healthy! Big props dude


Oh yeah, It's a lot of work for sure, but so, so fun


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks great!  


duudical said:


> View attachment 3135522 View attachment 3135523 View attachment 3135524 View attachment 3135525 View attachment 3135526 View attachment 3135527 View attachment 3135528


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice lineup 2. I just made a new cross recently using the Green Crack. I had hit it with 2 of my males pollen, Dank's Purple Fire - which here is a picture of that strain ->  and a different branch was hit with an OG Kush for another cross, which is Cracked Corn 


duudical said:


> Humboldt Cush (I call it "Cush", which I understand was its original name, because Green Crack is a fucking idiotic name...no offense to the Doggfather)
> 
> View attachment 3134770
> 
> ...


----------



## duudical (Apr 24, 2014)

Holy shit Dankster! That sounds amazing! I just started germinating a couple of regular seeds (freebie GSC from Cali Connection). Hoping to get a male and a female (best case, but I will take whatever I guess....since I have to  )


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks bro..  Yeah she is one of my many strains/crosses I am working with. Have a nice wide selection to work with now. Most are now in F2's, & S1's. I have 300+ other strains to play with if I get bored with the 40 others I am always working with. Wished I had a damn clone of myself. lol Then I could double work done that needs to be accomplished. 


duudical said:


> Holy shit Dankster! That sounds amazing! I just started germinating a couple of regular seeds (freebie GSC from Cali Connection). Hoping to get a male and a female (best case, but I will take whatever I guess....since I have to  )


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

so how are they doing today bro 


duudical said:


> Had the Blue Dream out to do a res change so took some pics with a good camera. Lookin' good @ 43 days. I have been taking this strain to 70 days so still has a way to go. Really frosty.
> 
> View attachment 3135511 View attachment 3135512 View attachment 3135513 View attachment 3135514 View attachment 3135515 View attachment 3135516 View attachment 3135517 View attachment 3135518 View attachment 3135519 View attachment 3135520


----------



## duudical (May 5, 2014)

Sorry for the update delays. Been working on stuff and had a hard time finding the time. Ladies are looking great. Got a lot going on in veg in preparation for adding more lights in a month or so and increasing my flowering area.

Here is a look at the veg area currently. Added a 300w LED which the plants are digging big time. So far, pleased with it.

  

Humboldt Desert Diesel. I have never just let a plant grow naturally without topping or training it, so I selected this one to do that with just so I have that experience. She is really looking beautiful. Putting her under the LED led to some serious growth 

 

This is a G13 Purple Haze



Humboldt Bubba Kush from clone

 

Dr Greenthumb's Emdog - just stocky and beautiful


----------



## duudical (May 5, 2014)

THSeeds Sage n Sour. She's in a Waterfarm bucket and has been mainlined for 8 colas which all have the same number of nodes back to the roots. She took to it perfectly and is really looking great. Amazing roots developing so she should yield awesome.


----------



## duudical (May 5, 2014)

Took some hasty shots in the flower room. I will try and get some better pics of the flowering girls today.

Blue Dream is just finishing week 8 - I have found that 70 days is a good target for this strain. Get some amber trichs - but mostly cloudy. Really nice smoke.


----------



## duudical (May 5, 2014)

The Bubba Kush is just ending week 4. Amazing how much faster the indica flowers compared to the Blue Dreams I have been running for a while. The stamps of the main colas are as thick or thicker than a pencil and the flowers are starting to bulk up daily now. Looking so great. Can't wait to see what she is like all finished.


----------



## duudical (May 5, 2014)

I have two Reserva Privada Sour Diesels in flower as well. The mother plant (in the felt pot) suffered so trauma so I am just babying her and helping her limp across the finish as best as I can. The other one is a monster! It has only been in flower for two weeks, so I will wait another week and then go in and trim out the little shit and get her ready to put on a show.

Here is the mother plant @ end of week 3. She is a week ahead of the large clone-grown plant. Plus, the clone is in a water farm and has benefitted from significant improvements in my environment and regimen:

  

Here is the other SourD @ end of week 2


----------



## duudical (May 6, 2014)

Had the Bubba Kush out and took some pics. The lighting kind of makes photo taking tough, but you can see she is filling out nicely. Just finished her 4th week in flower.


----------



## duudical (May 6, 2014)

Here is the SourD


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

Keep up the great work bro! They are lovely.  I wished I had my DWC going again after looking at your work..


duudical said:


> Here is the SourD
> 
> View attachment 3146623 View attachment 3146624 View attachment 3146625 View attachment 3146626


----------



## duudical (May 7, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Keep up the great work bro! They are lovely.  I wished I had my DWC going again after looking at your work..


Thanks man. I have a lot of plants going right now so I keep my DWC buckets down to like 6 at the most or else I am changing more than one a day which can get intensive. The rest of the plants are in Hempy buckets with coco mixed with perlite/growstone. The plants that go into the DWC/waterfarms outpace the others easily. It definitely grows plants quickly.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

I hear that.. Hell yeah it can.. some dont think, but me & you know this is some work. haha  yeah just wanted to stop in and tell you your doing great bro. ladies look lovely  if you ever have time check mine out.  https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-2119.html


duudical said:


> Thanks man. I have a lot of plants going right now so I keep my DWC buckets down to like 6 at the most or else I am changing more than one a day which can get intensive. The rest of the plants are in Hempy buckets with coco mixed with perlite/growstone. The plants that go into the DWC/waterfarms outpace the others easily. It definitely grows plants quickly.


----------



## duudical (May 7, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. Hell yeah it can.. some dont think, but me & you know this is some work. haha  yeah just wanted to stop in and tell you your doing great bro. ladies look lovely  if you ever have time check mine out.  https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-2119.html


Thanks man!

Check out your grow and subbed...nice job. Love all the killer strains you playing with. Producing some beautiful looking varieties


----------



## duudical (May 7, 2014)

I am loving this LED. Super cheap. Just over $170 for ~300w (96x3w). Have it on bloom mode which basically decreases the red spectrum. Plants are growing tight nodes underneath it and the leaf production is exploding. Seriously digging this thing. I know people hate on LED a lot on these forums (besides the LED growers forums of course), but this light that most would consider a POS seems to be working to me  I have it at about 21" off the canopy and it easily covers the 6 medium plants I have under it. They all seem to be growing faster under this than they were under the T5, thought other factors are involved like the fact they are further developed and have a better root system that also produces faster growth). But one thing is clear, it certainly isn't worse than the T5 and it uses about 120w at this setting versus the 432w that the T5 draws. I plan on buying at least two more of these to increase my footprint/intensity. That will give me an output of about 864w with a draw of only 360w. So twice the output of the one T5 - that covers about 4 x 3 area - and -72w the draw ($!) while increasing the coverage to around 6x4. Doesn't seem like a hard decision. I bought this thing as an experiment and within 7 days, it is clear it is legit. My son saw the plants before I hung it and then came back a few days later and was like "Damn Dad, those plants are loving that thing". I am sure you can do better with your MH. But there is no way I am going there. To me, this is the shit right here.

  

And that shine you see on the leaves, that is the H16 foliar that I hit them with yesterday. It tells you on the bottle to expect a waxy like appearance on the leaves and sure enough, that is exactly what happens. And if you aren't using that shit, you should be. I see plants rebound from stress within 30 minutes to an hour after getting a good misting with it. I use it twice a week-ish in conjunction with H&G Magic Green. Great results and zero problems after doing this for months so I seriously recommend it. I even spray them right under the lights. Unless you have some high watt HID over your plants, you aren't going to have to worry about plants being burnt or anything. The LED certainly isn't an issue. I have huge droplets sit on the leaves and once the plant drinks it up or it evaporates there is not a singe spots or issue at all on the leaves. I also have had zero issues under the T5, which does put out some heat. The whole "it magnifies the light" thing is a myth that has been debunked for years and years. Like when people say don't water your lawn in the heat of the day because it will burn it from the magnification of the Sun's rays....bullshit. Same thing here. But if you heat water sitting on leaves via a 1000w high intensity light bulb to high temperatures, you will burn your shit 

Take it or leave it. Works for me


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2014)

Fuck yeah bro they look bloody magnificent  
That LED is really making them stand to attention hey and that spray sounds like the goods!!


----------



## beastbub (May 9, 2014)

looking great!! cant wait to see what the em dog will turn out to be! dr.greenthumb said this strain is only for experienced growers... any thoughts on why he said that??


----------



## duudical (May 9, 2014)

beastbub said:


> looking great!! cant wait to see what the em dog will turn out to be! dr.greenthumb said this strain is only for experienced growers... any thoughts on why he said that??


Honestly, I have only been growing for about 3 years or so, but in that time I have probably grown a dozen or so different strains, and I have yet to find one that is truly difficult to grow, or at least so much more difficult that I would call it for "experienced" growers. I put her from a little seedling into a water farm bucket and have been feeding her no different than any of my other ladies and she is exploding! Humungous leaves. Very stout. She has not shown one nutrient issue so far.

I have two more seeds of Emdog that I will definitely pop. I am excited about seeing this current one reach her potential.


----------



## beastbub (May 9, 2014)

duudical said:


> Honestly, I have only been growing for about 3 years or so, but in that time I have probably grown a dozen or so different strains, and I have yet to find one that is truly difficult to grow, or at least so much more difficult that I would call it for "experienced" growers. I put her from a little seedling into a water farm bucket and have been feeding her no different than any of my other ladies and she is exploding! Humungous leaves. Very stout. She has not shown one nutrient issue so far.
> 
> I have two more seeds of Emdog that I will definitely pop. I am excited about seeing this current one reach her potential.


Glad to know! I am a fan of cypress hill and i like how he supports the legalization and promotes the culture and whatnot. Either you got lucky or this strain isnt that picky 
Anyway subbed and will see how she turns out later thx for the ride hahaha!

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## duudical (May 9, 2014)

beastbub said:


> Glad to know! I am a fan of cypress hill and i like how he supports the legalization and promotes the culture and whatnot. Either you got lucky or this strain isnt that picky
> Anyway subbed and will see how she turns out later thx for the ride hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


Dude, I am with you on the B.Real love 

I picked up a 3 pack so we shall see if any other phenos emerge. So far, I love this one though!


----------



## beastbub (May 9, 2014)

duudical said:


> Dude, I am with you on the B.Real love
> 
> I picked up a 3 pack so we shall see if any other phenos emerge. So far, I love this one though!


I m quite new about phenos can you explain a bit what are phenos? I checked on other sites and i think every sites shows something a bit different.
So there are like alpha beta phenos ?


----------



## duudical (May 10, 2014)

beastbub said:


> I m quite new about phenos can you explain a bit what are phenos? I checked on other sites and i think every sites shows something a bit different.
> So there are like alpha beta phenos ?


Totally.

So, just like everywhere on this planet where reproduction happens in a species that has a distinct male and female contribution (such as us and marijuana), nature has allowed for a built in attempt at survival in how these genes are shared. What genes are expressed can relate to a plant's (in nature) ability to survive its environment. After millions and millions of years, nature has developed a method of ensuring that the maximum variety possible is expressed from any individual life-form to increase the possibility of the survival of that species in an ever-changing environment. As this process has continued, certain genes have proven to be beneficial which allowed for their carriers to live longer, healthier, more reproductive lives. Thus different species, and within them different families and categories, emerged. And within them, there still exists this variety because whenever two parents combine DNA, it will result in a 50/50 add mixture that is different each time. This is why twins that come from two separate eggs are never identical even though they came from the same male and female parents. Only twins that result from a single fertilized egg (thus the same exact genetic code) that then divides are identical. In fact, if you could clone the male sperm so that those two eggs were fertilized by genetically-identical sperm, they would still not be identical, in fact they could still produce male and female offspring since the male sperm can produce by X and Y chromosomes. As soon as a different egg or pollen/sperm is involved you have instant variety! So, when you get a seed form a seed bank, it came from one particular female egg (not just a plant, but a distinct ovule) which was fertilized by male spermatozoa (one particular grain of pollen). Even if they use a single male or a single female to generate all these seeds, the fact is each male and female contribution is a random mixture of that plants particular genetic code and can express very different traits depending on how those gene-pairings occur.

It could have a dominant gene for, say, displaying purplish hues in certain environments (you would see it represented as P when talking about genetics (capital P because it is dominant, so P would mean it would show purple, p would mean it wouldn't)). That plant could have the code Pp (one dominant and one recessive - which would still result in a purple tendency since the dominant gene will overpower the recessive gene; Pp, PP, and pP all would = purple; while pp would = not purple). So when this plant creates an ovule, it will distribute the P and the p genes randomly throughout. If that plant, even though it gets purple, has a male pollenate an egg with the p gene with pollen with the p gene, the resulting seed (pp) will not show purple colors (this could be true even if the father plant is a purple-showing plant, since it could also have the Pp code which means it has the genes for both, he just happened to pass along the recessive p gene which, matched with the females p gene would create a non-purple offspring genetically)

So even though plants belong to a certain strain, there still exists a large measure of variety and mixture amongst the genes. Certain dominate traits begin to show themselves creating something like sub-categories of that certain strain referred to as phenotypes. Essentially they represent physical, noticeable characteristics that are determined by the expression of certain dominant genes within a strain. Especially when dealing with hybrids where a mixture of sativa and indica genetics are in play, you often wind up with one or more phenotypes that each lean more towards the sativa or indica parentage depending on what genes were present in the particular pollen and the particular ovule that created each one of them. So with one female plant fertilized with one male, you can get a multitude of different gene expressions based on the distribution of each plants genes amongst their contributions to the reproductive process and the random way in which they combine and form a unique genetic profile. It can take quite a view generations to stabilize and weed out (pun intended) the undesired traits until you get the dominance of particular genes to become prevalent. This is why different races and even different peoples within the different ethnicities are identifiable as part of distance categories of people on this planet. This happened to all of our ancestors as they settled in areas and began to reproduce. Certain genes began to be expressed while others weren't passed on due to a multitude of various factors. It created wondrous variety and amazing adaptations within our own species that has improved the survivability of these different families within the human race. Incredible right!?

This is why clones are the ideal way to maintain a particular genetic profile you like. Seeds are always representative of two distinct parents, and the distinct genes that their contributions had when they combined to make the seed; whereas a clone is a genetic duplicate of the plant from which it was taken. Of course, you have the hermaphrodite exception where a plant fertilizes itself. But still, that plant has a variety of genes that are randomly distributed throughout its ovules and the pollen it develops out of a response to stress/desperation. So, while the seeds from this plant will be "feminized" (meaning there is no Y chromosomes available in its genetic code so they can't make boys), the seeds will still represent a certain distribution of genes that are expressed based on their dominance or recessiveness compared to other genes, and so you get distinct variation in that scenario.

So, if anyone ever posts on your thread something like "That isn't a real [fill in the strain]", they don't quite realize that the only "real" copy is a clone. Unless you have a cut from the original OG plant or the Blue Dream or whatever (does anyone? highly speculative), what you really have is a plant that represents the mixture of genes that have come from a massive variety of parentage and unique profiles of plants within the strains used to create the strain in question. It could be true that one particular plant might have some dominant traits that show up frequently within that strain due to selective breeding, but a seed from the same mating that produced seeds that grow plants that look like the strain is "supposed" (desired) to can also produce plants that are just as much that strain, but express different genes and look drastically different. Essentially different phenotypes. Breeders take the phenos they like and try to further develop them using male plants that also demonstrate these desired traits. The result will always be variety - but more plants with the desired traits will result if parent are selected carefully.

Hopefully that didn't confuse more than help as I might have just confused myself


----------



## beastbub (May 10, 2014)

duudical said:


> Totally.
> 
> So, just like everywhere on this planet where reproduction happens in a species that has a distinct male and female contribution (such as us and marijuana), nature has allowed for a built in attempt at survival in how these genes are shared. What genes are expressed can relate to a plant's (in nature) ability to survive its environment. After millions and millions of years, nature has developed a method of ensuring that the maximum variety possible is expressed from any individual life-form to increase the possibility of the survival of that species in an ever-changing environment. As this process has continued, certain genes have proven to be beneficial which allowed for their carriers to live longer, healthier, more reproductive lives. Thus different species, and within them different families and categories emerged. And within them, there still exists this variety because whenever two parents combine DNA, it will result in a 50/50 add mixture that is different each time as. This is why twins that come from two separate eggs are never identical even though they came from the same male and female parents. Only twins that result from a single fertilized egg (thus the same exact genetic code) are identical. In fact, if you could clone the male sperm so that those two eggs were fertilized by a genetical identical sperm, they would still not be identical, in fact they could still produce male and female offspring. As soon as a different egg or pollen/sperm is involved you have instant variety! So, when you get a seed form a seed bank, it came from one particular female egg (not just a plant, but a distinct ovule) which was fertilized by male spermatozoa (one particular grain of pollen). Even if they use a single male or a single female to generate all these seeds, the fact is each male and female contribution is a random mixture of that plants particular genetic code.
> 
> ...


very well explained my friend! not confusing at all! 
I major in biology but i m more on human body area than plants but i would really like to learn more about it. Thank you so much for time and effort for this detailed reply man! Now i underatand why the same kinda seeds i pop all show different traits! 

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## duudical (May 10, 2014)

beastbub said:


> looking great!! cant wait to see what the em dog will turn out to be! dr.greenthumb said this strain is only for experienced growers... any thoughts on why he said that??


Here is the beautiful Emdog today. I think she is right around 7 weeks from germination.

  

So, along those same lines of phenotypes. I have never grown this or really seen that much about it, but one thing I notice is that it has pretty broad leaves - typically indicative of indica dominance. That is notable because Humboldt's description claims 60/40 (S/I) so I wouldn't expect such indica looking leaves. Now, it is still young, but I will continue to note this characteristic as she grows and compare it to the other Emdog seeds. And the leaf size is only one trait of the indica and sativa families and so it could still be mostly sativa with leaves broader than you would typically expect. The strain's heritage is Chem#4 x OG Kush. Both of those are hybrids that have some indica and some sativa. And the OG Kush (I think they call it OGK3) is itself (according to the source) the result of two different OG lines (one from Kief Sweat and one from B.Real....Jesus Christ, how much fucking cooler can that be ??!!) which came from plants that were themselves the product of seemingly endless variety from all the plants that ever had anything to do with its development - so again a lot of mixture in there, ha ha!

It would be cool to get a couple of distinct phenos out of the seeds - but we shall see. That's why I don't sweat it on the whole "is this the real....." blah, blah, blah. If it's bomb, who the fuck cares what stupid name someone gave it and whether some jackass who had a plant called the same thing that looked different thinks its "real" or not?


----------



## duudical (May 10, 2014)

beastbub said:


> very well explained my friend! not confusing at all!
> I major in biology but i m more on human body area than plants but i would really like to learn more about it. Thank you so much for time and effort for this detailed reply man! Now i underatand why the same kinda seeds i pop all show different traits!
> 
> Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


Perfect! They work essentially the same exact way that we do. All dioecious plants - those that reproduce by male DNA mixing with female DNA from different contributors (ideally) - basically do. All those Punnett Squares will carry right over into your cannabis breeding. Cool, right?


----------



## duudical (May 10, 2014)

About 10 days to go for this lovely Blue Dream. Right now she is just getting water and H16 Flush @ 10ml/gal. I haven't every really seen this particular plant (I only grew one seed and this one is the last of many clones from that original mom) finish with faded leaves and whatnot. They'll dry out a little bit, but they seem to finish green as can be at 70+ days. 

I am proud of this Blue Dream because she was used a test subject for all kinds of tweaks I was making in desperation due to all kinds of frustrating issues. A LOT of changes (most unnecessary) happened in her life starting from when she was first rooted. She weathered all of them and was always my indicator when I was doing something right and never seemed to punish me for the wrong shit. I am actually going to miss seeing this lady every morning. 

       She smells insane too!


----------



## beastbub (May 10, 2014)

duudical said:


> Perfect! They work essentially the same exact way that we do. All dioecious plants - those that reproduce by male DNA mixing with female DNA from different contributors (ideally) - basically do. All those Punnett Squares will carry right over into your cannabis breeding. Cool, right?


yea! As i m learning more and more on plants i find they are more alike to animals including us humans, very very fascinating! I know for sure one day i ll breed some good stuff myself maybe years later when i get the right envoiurment set up. Right now i m having enough fun and excitment just to see the plants growing and learning to read their msgs! So much to learn and explore haha!
Btw the em dog still looking dope! How long are you planning to have it veg for and any reasoning behind it? 

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## duudical (May 10, 2014)

Here is the flower room today. 

Remember when I was whining about how I never had any plants stretch and all that?...ha ha....what a dumbass. The Sour Diesel (back left in the pictures) has now more-than-doubled from 18" to 39". She is closing in on the end of her third week so I am hoping she is going to be done here soon, the light is as high as I can get it with the current hangers . For a while there I would look every morning and she had crept up an inch or four overnight! But I spread her apart with some bamboo stakes and twist ties so she has a little more distance from that hot fucker. She is impressive and I am so stoked on how she is developing. The Bubba Kush (front right) is continuing to bulk up. Amazing how much faster she is budding than the Blue Dreams I have been flowering. I will be surprised if she gets beyond 8 weeks, though Humboldt says 9. I am planning around 9 weeks, but will keep an eye on her. She's on day 32. The Sour Diesel mom (back right) is trucking along at day 25. She is on a stool so she can get up there with the hogs  Much daintier than her clone, but she drinks that 4 gallon felt pot of coco dry in around 3 days so she is clearly in good shape.


----------



## duudical (May 10, 2014)

beastbub said:


> yea! As i m learning more and more on plants i find they are more alike to animals including us humans, very very fascinating! I know for sure one day i ll breed some good stuff myself maybe years later when i get the right envoiurment set up. Right now i m having enough fun and excitment just to see the plants growing and learning to read their msgs! So much to learn and explore haha!
> Btw the em dog still looking dope! How long are you planning to have it veg for and any reasoning behind it?
> 
> Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


I hear you man!

I am in the middle of expanding my flowering capability and will be adding a light here in the near future so that I can get 8 plants in there. I have another SourD clone that will replace the Blue Dream in a week or so. At that point I will have (2) fairly large Bubba Kush clones, a great looking Sage n Sour that I have mainlined who is just exploding, and this Emdog. That is really the only thing dictating when the Emdog will go in. I am working on training 2' x 2' x 2' plants to see if I can get the maximum # of plants with the most effective light coverage going in the flowering tent.

I would say another 4 weeks is likely. I will spend a lot of time training her into the right shape in the meantime. She is already topped once, resulting the 4 tops she has now. I will let those grow a few more nodes out and then top each one of those down a ways to get 8 good tops going and then train her out so that the is 18-24" across or so.


----------



## beastbub (May 10, 2014)

duudical said:


> I hear you man!
> 
> I am in the middle of expanding my flowering capability and will be adding a light here in the near future so that I can get 8 plants in there. I have another SourD clone that will replace the Blue Dream in a week or so. At that point I will have (2) fairly large Bubba Kush clones, a great looking Sage n Sour that I have mainlined who is just exploding, and this Emdog. That is really the only thing dictating when the Emdog will go in. I am working on training 2' x 2' x 2' plants to see if I can get the maximum # of plants with the most effective light coverage going in the flowering tent.
> 
> I would say another 4 weeks is likely. I will spend a lot of time training her into the right shape in the meantime. She is already topped once, resulting the 4 tops she has now. I will let those grow a few more nodes out and then top each one of those down a ways to get 8 good tops going and then train her out so that the is 18-24" across or so.


Ahhhh! Noted!! 
CANT WAIT to see hahaha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 10, 2014)

Phenotypic expression is one of the most fascinating things of genetics hey. The issue with most pot strains these days is that they are no longer homogenous or 'true breeding'. There are a few exceptions like skunk and blueberry as they have been worked on for years to make them true breeding. All these strains that have multiple lines in them and only been around for 5 years or so show such a large variance in phenotypes, it takes quite a while to find the one you want. Most people wouldnt know exactly which one they want though, most are just happy with good quality weed


----------



## duudical (May 10, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Phenotypic expression is one of the most fascinating things of genetics hey. The issue with most pot strains these days is that they are no longer homogenous or 'true breeding'. There are a few exceptions like skunk and blueberry as they have been worked on for years to make them true breeding. All these strains that have multiple lines in them and only been around for 5 years or so show such a large variance in phenotypes, it takes quite a while to find the one you want. Most people wouldnt know exactly which one they want though, most are just happy with good quality weed


Amen brother!

I have only grown for like 3 years so my experience with any strain is pretty limited, so I don't even really know what they are "supposed" to look like. Someday maybe. I am glad there are those people so I can find out from them....like you!

Thanks man.


----------



## beastbub (May 10, 2014)

duudical said:


> Amen brother!
> 
> I have only grown for like 3 years so my experience with any strain is pretty limited, so I don't even really know what they are "supposed" to look like. Someday maybe. I am glad there are those people so I can find out from them....like you!
> 
> Thanks man.


i think like you said, there isnt a "should be type", that type is what most people like, or the original breeder liked so its like thats the best.
i feel like if it's your favorite, then fuck what others say, you are not selling it so who cares what other people have to say about it, pure or not pure, good weed is good weed


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2014)

duudical said:


> Amen brother!
> 
> I have only grown for like 3 years so my experience with any strain is pretty limited, so I don't even really know what they are "supposed" to look like. Someday maybe. I am glad there are those people so I can find out from them....like you!
> 
> Thanks man.


Dude you know how to grow wicked buds, this thread is evidence of that  after a while you just know what you want and you know what to look for  just keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## duudical (May 11, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude you know how to grow wicked buds, this thread is evidence of that  after a while you just know what you want and you know what to look for  just keep doing what you're doing!


Loved hearing that! Thanks bro.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2014)

Just speakin the truth mate


----------



## beastbub (May 12, 2014)

duudical said:


> Amen brother!
> 
> I have only grown for like 3 years so my experience with any strain is pretty limited, so I don't even really know what they are "supposed" to look like. Someday maybe. I am glad there are those people so I can find out from them....like you!
> 
> Thanks man.


Hey man can I get some feedback on my plants? If you have time please check it out for me as I really wanna hear from you...
I dont know how to send private massage so I have the link posted here... sorry I am still noob to the forum and please dont be mad 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/area-51rw75-260w-cfl-grow-candy-cane-and-low-flyer-updates.828388/
Thx so much duudical!


----------



## duudical (May 13, 2014)

Some pics of the gals veg'in. Still in love with this LED light. Girls are growing very fast underneath it.

The front three in the pic are (L to R) Desert Diesel, Sour Diesel, and Bubba Kush, behind them are a Sage n Sour, Dr. Greenthumb's Emdog, and another Bubba Kush.

 
 

Humboldt Desert Diesel. I plan on leaving her unaltered except for taking some clones before she goes into flower. She looks so dope.

  

  

And here are the smaller ones still getting established. I plan on replacing the T5 with a couple of LEDs after the results I have gotten.

Starting in the back L to R is Trainwreck, Amherst Sour Diesel, Critical Hog, Bubba Kush; middle L to R is Bubba Kush, Green Crack, Cheese, Bubba Kush, Purple Haze; front L to R is Sugar Black Rose, Bubba Kush, a tiny little Kosher Kush, and Blue Dream.

 

All are looking great! I started hitting them with compost tea (AACT) using Progress Earth's compost tea in a box. After two weeks I can definitely say it is the shit (ha ha, literally) and I will keep using it for sure.


----------



## Tmoney22 (May 16, 2014)

Grow4myfriends said:


> care to supply me with a good newbie link to get informed about water-farm growing?, I must say u have awakened my curiosity


 i hope this helps  this looks beautiful


----------



## duudical (May 16, 2014)

Tmoney22 said:


> i hope this helps  this looks beautiful


I would totally love to help you out. Fire away with any questions. I can start off a with a little of the basics:

WaterFarm is technically the trademarked name of a grow system by General Hydroponics. It is a recirculating, drip fed system that utilizes a reservoir of nutrient solution that is pumped up through a column (using the physics of airlift - same concept as vortex brewers if you have ever seen those) to the ring, which drips the nutrient solution down through the grow media, down all the roots until it reaches the res again to repeat the cycle. No water pumps are needed, only an air pump. Now, that said, I don't have General Hydroponics WaterFarms. GH did something awesome, they made the kit available so you can turn anything into a water farm. Mine are simply 5 gallon buckets, with 10" net pot lids (you can find these at any grow store and online). The kit consist of a pumping column (it is a tube that another tube with the airline running down alongside it sides down into), a grommet for the drain/level tube hole, a drain/level tube, the ring assembly and an air line. Literally every grow store in my area (lots of them too) have these for about $12-15. So I just snipped out one of the areas on the bottom of my net pot, installed the kit, filled my net pot with media and transplanted the plant I want to grow in there (I use growstones, but you can also use hydroton (not my personal recommendation) or perlite (really great). I put 3 gallons of nutrient solution in the bucket, put the lid/media/waterfarm kit/plant on and that's it. 

If that is confusing let me know. Or if you have any other questions. I can totally get some pics together for you too, that might help. Just ask


----------



## duudical (May 16, 2014)

Tmoney22 said:


> i hope this helps  this looks beautiful


Thanks dude! Appreciate the words my friend


----------



## Tmoney22 (May 17, 2014)

duudical said:


> I would totally love to help you out. Fire away with any questions. I can start off a with a little of the basics:
> 
> WaterFarm is technically the trademarked name of a grow system by General Hydroponics. It is a recirculating, drip fed system that utilizes a reservoir of nutrient solution that is pumped up through a column (using the physics of airlift - same concept as vortex brewers if you have ever seen those) to the ring, which drips the nutrient solution down through the grow media, down all the roots until it reaches the res again to repeat the cycle. No water pumps are needed, only an air pump. Now, that said, I don't have General Hydroponics WaterFarms. GH did something awesome, they made the kit available so you can turn anything into a water farm. Mine are simply 5 gallon buckets, with 10" net pot lids (you can find these at any grow store and online). The kit consist of a pumping column (it is a tube that another tube with the airline running down alongside it sides down into), a grommet for the drain/level tube hole, a drain/level tube, the ring assembly and an air line. Literally every grow store in my area (lots of them too) have these for about $12-15. So I just snipped out one of the areas on the bottom of my net pot, installed the kit, filled my net pot with media and transplanted the plant I want to grow in there (I use growstones, but you can also use hydroton (not my personal recommendation) or perlite (really great). I put 3 gallons of nutrient solution in the bucket, put the lid/media/waterfarm kit/plant on and that's it.
> 
> If that is confusing let me know. Or if you have any other questions. I can totally get some pics together for you too, that might help. Just ask


 nice dude! they look awesome


----------



## duudical (May 17, 2014)

Flower room update. Looking fucking awesome IMO ha ha. Stoked!


----------



## duudical (May 17, 2014)

The Bubba Kush is looking great. So crazy how all the pistils went orange in only the 5th week. I have had other strains do this as well. Makes it look really cool though


----------



## duudical (May 17, 2014)

The Sour Diesel is pretty much my new bar. She is the most impressive plant (to me) that I have grown so far. Anxious to see how things develop on those three large tops


----------



## duudical (May 17, 2014)

This Blue Dream strain from Humboldt has always grown the most beautiful looking buds. You can see how frosty it gets. The high is like flying in the clouds for an hour or so and then slowly relaxing back down to earth until you are like pudding 3.5 hours later. Ha ha. It is definitely dreamy.

The lighting is horrible for pics, so it's hard to get the full effect. But she is lovely. And all the fox-tailing is interesting.


----------



## duudical (May 17, 2014)

The Emdog has long roots coiling in the bottom of the bucket so she is really starting to thicken up. I have her topped for 8 and trained down so now it is just letting her get huge!


----------



## duudical (May 17, 2014)

The Sugar Black Rose is also moving along nicely. The Waterfarms definitely outpace the coco hempy buckets for sure. 

Hoping she leans towards the Indica quite a bit - we shall see.


----------



## Tmoney22 (May 19, 2014)

everything looks awesome !


----------



## duudical (May 19, 2014)

Tmoney22 said:


> everything looks awesome !


Thanks TMoney!

Ha ha, my son's name starts with a T and I have called him T-Money for 22 years


----------



## Tmoney22 (May 19, 2014)

duudical said:


> Thanks TMoney!
> 
> Ha ha, my son's name starts with a T and I have called him T-Money for 22 years


hahah  that's what's up! i love the thread mayne! keep it up


----------



## duudical (May 19, 2014)

Took some final shots of the Blue Dream in some regular light. She's going in the dark for a day or so and then I'll trim her up and get her drying/curing. Super pleased with this lady. She rocked it!


----------



## duudical (May 19, 2014)

Put the other SourD clone into flower (Front L in first pic). She is funky shaped because of some rescuing I had to do after she had a light fall on her. Her mom took the brunt of the damage, but had to prune this one back significantly and then train her main stem to bring her height down - the lower brunches were f*cked up. She came through like a badass though. She is about 18-19" tall which puts her the same size as the other SD behind her. But, that one is in a waterfarm. She has really turned it on under the LED and I am afraid if I don't get this lady in now, she will outgrow my space. We shall se how this lady turns out:


----------



## duudical (May 19, 2014)

I love this monster. She looks like a tree down below


----------



## duudical (May 19, 2014)

Thought I would show a couple of methods I have found are easy, low stress and produce a good number of tops.

My primary method is just to top at the 2nd true node (the 3rd from the bottom if you count the initial node with the cotyledons) and then let those 4 tops grow out to a point where they are about to the edge of the pot if you hold them horizontal. I tie these four down and top again to produce 8 tops total. The plants easily take to this method and you will get some nice size colas with plenty of side branching. This also significantly reduces the height issues in just letting them go or not training the branches down at all. This works best with plants grown from seed, but I have done it with clones if you take the care to cut your clone with the this kind of training in mind. You can grab a clone that has a couple of really close nodes that you can start working with.

Here is a Trainwreck that is done with her topping/training and is going to just veg out now until she is ready to flower:



Here is a Dinafem Cheese that is a little earlier in the process so you can maybe see a little better.



Another method that I use is really simple. Just get your plant in to a container, and then gently work with it as you lean it over and tie it down in that position. It doesn't have to be horizontal, just get her to lay back a little. What happens is that the branches along the side of the main stalk that are now facing more upward will grow up to meet the tops that are physically on top of the plant. Here is a Bubba Kush clone that I used this LST method on. You can see how there are multiple tops made of up branches that have grown vertically from the main stalk due to bending it over. Works great and you can top the branches that come up if you want to get even more. There is a law of diminishing returns depending on your plants size so I don't go too nuts with the topping. I have found that 8 tops finish off big and dense with a lot of smaller buds on the surrounding branches. If you get to crazy (especially in an indoor grow where you don't have the Sun as your light) you can wind up with just a bunch of little buds since the plant is trying to maintain too many main growth tips.


----------



## duudical (May 21, 2014)

Harvested the Blue Dream. Lots of dense, greasy, stink buds. So happy with how she performed. Filled three whole rows 22" across with beautiful flowers. Smells amazing in there.


----------



## duudical (May 21, 2014)

Mainling the Sugar Black Rose. She looks good. In the hours since this pic she is already almost completely turned by upward. Once they grow a node or three up, I will top them down near the twist ties for 8 main colas. This is the second plant I have tried this with and so far I am really happy with the results.


----------



## duudical (May 21, 2014)

Here is the other mainlined plant. She is a THSeeds Sage n Sour and she is a furious beast! I fucking love the shit out of her for real. Ha ha. Already had to super crop her on a couple of tops. She is taking off nicely now. Hope to have her in flower in about 3 weeks depending on me getting another light in there.


----------



## stonedest (May 21, 2014)

My veg is admittedly somewhat neglected, which is why I'm not posting it. I feel like I can barely keep up even putting the minimal amount of time into veg that I do. You make it sound so easy lol... I need to figure out the halfassed single tray e/f version, but I imagine part of the success is the separate containers.


----------



## duudical (May 21, 2014)

stonedest said:


> My veg is admittedly somewhat neglected, which is why I'm not posting it. I feel like I can barely keep up even putting the minimal amount of time into veg that I do. You make it sound so easy lol... I need to figure out the halfassed single tray e/f version, but I imagine part of the success is the separate containers.


Oh, it is a shit ton of work, ha ha. I feel like my life is mixing nutrients sometimes. The separate containers definitely make for a lot of flexibility, but also a lot of time. I have grown in larger systems as well with multiple plants and was successful with that - especially if you can do 4-6 plants at a time and just run them through together. 

Veg really is where you are going to set yourself up for success though. Flowering is pretty easy - put them in 12/12 and let em go. I spend a lot more time and thought into putting my veg stuff together and getting them to develop huge root systems that will support big thick stems and huge buds in flower. I try and spend 10-12 weeks in veg for most of my plats right now and it usually will yield a great yielding bush if you train and give them some time to tell you when they are ready.


----------



## duudical (May 22, 2014)

Veg area is looking good, filling in nicely. 

 
 
  

In the pics are the following strains:

Several HSO Bubba Kush clones
HSO Trainwreck
HSO Desert Diesel
HSO Amherst Sour Diesel
HSO Green Crack
Dinafem Cheese
THSeeds Critical Hog
THSeeds Sage n Sour
Dr. Greenthumb's Emdog
Reserva Privada Kosher Kush

I also have some clones/seeds going in one of my cloning chambers. Will eventually move the larger plants in blocks over to another chamber like this, but right now don't need to run the extra lights since they fit fin and my cloner isn't in there currently.

   

In there I have some Bubba Kush clones, a couple of Sage n Sour clones, G13 White Lavender seedling, Dinafem Cheese seedling, HSO Green Crack seedling, DNA Tangilope seedling....and a couple of artichoke plants I am growing, ha ha


----------



## duudical (May 23, 2014)

This Bubba Kush is sure producing some pretty flowers. Nice crystals. She is at day 45.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2014)

Hey broski, sorry i havent been in here, only just found the thread again lol. 
Mate that blue dream looks amazing, sooo frosty  

All your other girls are looking great too, your in for some top quality buds bro


----------



## duudical (May 23, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey broski, sorry i havent been in here, only just found the thread again lol.
> Mate that blue dream looks amazing, sooo frosty
> 
> All your other girls are looking great too, your in for some top quality buds bro


Please....don't even sweat it. Thanks. I am super stoked on how they are developing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2014)

So you should be man, they are stunning to look at


----------



## duudical (May 24, 2014)

Sour Diesel @ day 32:



 

    ​


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2014)

Holy shit bro...can you say FROOOOSTY! Nice work man


----------



## duudical (May 24, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit bro...can you say FROOOOSTY! Nice work man


Thanks man. I am excited to smoke this stuff. Every strain/smoke report I have read so far has said it is a nice SourD specimen. Never had it so I have nothing to compare it to, but I can't wait to try this baby out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2014)

Sounds great bro, looks like it will frost up even more too


----------



## duudical (May 27, 2014)

SourD @ 7 days into flower:


----------



## duudical (May 27, 2014)

Bubba Kush @ day 49 of flower:

     

Super frosty, but definitely not very bulky yet. I planned on 9 weeks so we shall see what will happen over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## duudical (May 27, 2014)

Sour Diesel @ day 35 of flower. Developing some nice, sticky buds. Even the smaller stuff is just greasy as hell. Looking like the yield should be decent. Planning on a full 10 weeks at least so lots of time for her to get nice and chubby...just the way I like 'em 
She's just looking awesome, covered in glass when you shine a normal light on her.


----------



## duudical (May 27, 2014)

The mom SourD is trucking along. Way daintier than her clone, but still producing some sticky buds that are getting chunky in their own right


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2014)

Mate, those Sour D's look chunky as, i agree, you should get a good yield out of them  
Looking very sexy bro!!


----------



## youknowthekid! (May 27, 2014)

duudical said:


> This Bubba Kush is sure producing some pretty flowers. Nice crystals. She is at day 45.
> 
> View attachment 3160324 View attachment 3160325 View attachment 3160326 View attachment 3160328


I'll be the judge of that!

Very nice crystals


----------



## duudical (Jun 3, 2014)

Changed out the SourD's bucket today. She is getting heavier and stickier by the day. She is on day 35.


----------



## duudical (Jun 3, 2014)

Have a 900w LED (180 x 5w) coming tomorrow which will allow me to use the other 4x4 section of my tent. Going to put the following into flower:

(3) Bubba Kush (all clones of the one currently flowering and all super healthy and big) - they are all in coco/growstones

   

(1) Sage N Sour in a water farm bucket. She is the first plant I attempted to mainline and she took to it perfectly. From what I can surmise from forum posts about this strain this size should produce a very large plant in flower. We shall see


----------



## duudical (Jun 3, 2014)

Some shots of the veg area:

 

Back left: Green Crack
Back right: Critical Hog
Middle left: Bubba Kush
Middle right: Emdog
Front left: Desert Diesel
Front right: Sage n Sour



Trainwreck, couple of Bubba Kush, Cheese, Purple Haze, Sage n Sour, Sugar Black Rose, Blue Dream
  

HSO Amherst Sour Diesel. I am in love with her. She looks cool I think. I didn't top her or train her at all on purpose to get a look at a plant that you just let go the way of nature (ish):

   

And here is an HSO Amherst Sour Diesel. She is really starting to look great. I mainlined her as well. Kind of. I didn't prune off everything but the eight tips like true mainlining involves, but she does have a lot of great looking tops developing:


----------



## duudical (Jun 3, 2014)

Some more of the flower plants:

Sour D's

       

Bubba Kush


----------



## duudical (Jun 6, 2014)

My Bubba Kush is at day 59 of flower. With some guidance from another grower's experience on RIU (sxlstew) looks like she could go as long as 11 weeks. Mine is definitely not ripe yet, going to just let her go and not get impatient. her buds look freaking dope up close. So crystally and really tight calyxes that are just started to swell a little. Excited to see how she finishes off. At first I was kind of nervous since I have some great looking plants that are clones of this one and if it was a dud I was going to be pissed ha ha.


----------



## duudical (Jun 6, 2014)

And this Reserva Privada Sour Diesel is so awesome. Smells like you are pumping diesel fuel - so crazy. Like a tower of funk. She is on day 39.


----------



## duudical (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally was able to get another light in the tent to expand the number of plants in flower. Put four plants under this 900w (180 x 5w) LED. I have had great results with the 3w version in veg and wanted to test out this more powerful light in flower. If I can get similar results to my lower wattage HPS I am trading that thing in....dealing with the heat is a pain in the ass. Plus, I like the cost savings. This thing basically draws about 400w - that's less than my 4' T5 and way less than the 600w HPS.

The plants are (3) Bubba Kush and a Sage n Sour (front right)


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 6, 2014)

the age old 'side by side'!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2014)

Bloody hell man, there's no stopping you hey! Unreal veg and flowering girls bro, hats off to you on a fine setup and plants mate  
Might have to get my bubba kush going next too, she looks very dank


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey man, since you have some experience with LED's, can you recommend me a good 300w? Is it better to go with 5w bulbs or do 3w work just as well? Thanks bro


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 7, 2014)

After growing for a couple years under 432 hot5 mixing bulbs, ala, leds, getting vg results, but not 600 hps results, I have been research leds ever since buying it

A couple weeks ago I received a BML SPYDR (on extended loan) to do a grow from seedling - harvest

Currently using it in place of my hot5 to finish a grow

I was able to choose my own spectrums. Mine looks like 600w hps color

Said to be 600 watt equivalent, but pulling ~ 375w (don't have a kilo meter)

http://www.bmlhorticulture.com/multi-bar-fixtures/

Come by to watch the show


----------



## duudical (Jun 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell man, there's no stopping you hey! Unreal veg and flowering girls bro, hats off to you on a fine setup and plants mate
> Might have to get my bubba kush going next too, she looks very dank


Thanks man! Really pleased with how things are right now. And I have a lot of new (to me) strains going too so I am pumped  Trying to get them a little larger in veg just to push to the limits and see what is kind of the mark I am trying to hit. Differs a little strain to strain for sure, but I have more room than I am using so I am trying to fill her up! Ha!

And the Bubba Kush is beautiful. Wish she was more along the lines of 9 weeks like the info said, but whatever, she look great and is starting to smell more and more so I think she is just a late developer. The buds are really solid though and reading some other grow journals around that strain on here I have seen people with the same results and they say it is worth it to let her go - much better and heavier than she looks apparently. 

God I love these plants. So much variety, how could you ever get bored?


----------



## duudical (Jun 7, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> After growing for a couple years under 432 hot5 mixing bulbs, ala, leds, getting vg results, but not 600 hps results, I have been research leds ever since buying it
> 
> A couple weeks ago I received a BML SPYDR (on extended loan) to do a grow from seedling - harvest
> 
> ...


Dude. Sounds killer. I am so in.


----------



## duudical (Jun 7, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> After growing for a couple years under 432 hot5 mixing bulbs, ala, leds, getting vg results, but not 600 hps results, I have been research leds ever since buying it
> 
> A couple weeks ago I received a BML SPYDR (on extended loan) to do a grow from seedling - harvest
> 
> ...


I have used LEDs in some form or fashion the whole three years I have grown. Yeah...a whole three years. Ha ha! Which doesn't really qualify me for shit, but here's my 2 cents on my LED experience. Started with UFOs just knowing nothing. they actually grew really great weed in a small tent. Bulky, medium-dense colas of some of the stickiest ganja. Their wavelengths sucked, they ran hotter than the latest models, but they worked if you used them within their intended limitations. I now am running a 300w reflector LED (has bloom and veg modes, running in veg only, draws about 115w). My plants love this thing, They grow big green leaves and put on nodes at a good clip under it. I would say they have about the same response as under the 432w T5 (all 6500k bulbs, nothing customer or fancy wavelength wise). The one I have in veg was a test really. It was under $200 and I was expecting complete crap. But no, it works awesome. I could flip the bloom switch on and get more of a "full" spectrum with all 11 bands at full strength, but after asking around on many forums dealing with the same light, everyone said that there would be no difference in veg, so less $ to run . The one I just installed for flower is made by the same company and was $350 bucks, so I said f*ck it and decided to give it a try. This one is has 5w diodes and there are 180 of them (900w). It covers the 4x4 area pretty well, but could be raised a tad (its about 21 inches off the canopy now, should probably be more like 24-26 - LEDs are different in this regard, especially with the higher wattage diodes); this is the full spectrum model meaning it also has the 11 bands all at full power. These are the same bands you see used on lights that cost $1200 for 450w models. So this is really and experiment. I don't know what to expect (other than the great results I have seen from others using this exact light, I am hoping for the same) but I have some really healthy plants under there that have a good start so should be a good little test.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2014)

Man, cheers for the detailed response hey, after seeing your results im pretty much sold on the LED! My choice was between a 250w CMH or the 300w LED and i reckon the LED will work better


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, cheers for the detailed response hey, after seeing your results im pretty much sold on the LED! My choice was between a 250w CMH or the 300w LED and i reckon the LED will work better


As long as you know there is a BIG difference between led manufacturers

Most do not make a light specifically for mj, but fake it with multispectrum chips- bad bad bad


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah it seems there a lot out there that dont cut the mustard, been looking this morning and have no real idea of which ones are good. If Duud gets good results with his, for $200 im happy to go with one of them for the moment


----------



## duudical (Jun 8, 2014)

You can for sure get much better results by purchasing some seriously expensive stuff, of that I am sure. But at this point it seems like you are trolling a little bit. I am not buying that particular $999 light - though I am sure it is awesome - because I don't have that to spend on my lights currently  I have found what works for me and I am just having fun growing in my little set up and seeing what I can coax out of the plants within my particular means. I am stoked you have found what works for you....go have fun with it now. Peace.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 8, 2014)

No, I don't expect many to be able to pony up $1000, but A-51 makes very good lights starting at $250, and BML makes individual bars where you can select your own spectrums

I have no financial connection with A 51. In fact, they ignored me before I hooked up with BML

*What MJ Needs*

Unlike growing leafy greens, MJ is a fruiting/budding plant. The key to growing mj is white light, which is full spectrum. 11 individual spectrums is not full spectrum. 

IR within these chips is a red flag, as quality IR diodes are expensive. Cheap ones won't last, and don't work, but they sound good to a lay person

Further, each band has a different power requirement and heat signature. Butting them up against each other on a pcb is a recipe for slow death. The interfacing materials and heat sink choices are also problem areas inn cheap panels

So, you want either individual diodes (like BML, Apache Tech, A 51) or the new tech is COBS, where the chip consists of many full spectrum whites


----------



## duudical (Jun 8, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> No, I don't expect many to be able to pony up $1000, but A-51 makes very good lights starting at $250, and BML makes individual bars where you can select your own spectrums
> 
> I have no financial connection with A 51. In fact, they ignored me before I hooked up with BML
> 
> ...


I totally agree on the white light for sure. I should have clarified that one of the 11 bands is white in this particular light. Maybe not as much as the light you have or what have you, but this is more of a step toward more serious LED gear. The Area 51 stuff looks great, but I would need too many of them in my application due to the limited coverage they have right now. The COB is intriguing but I have heard mixed reviews from LED folks on their overall performance! However I still plan on adding one - I have seen some 384w models that look pretty well put together.


----------



## duudical (Jun 8, 2014)

And as soon as I have $1K for a light, you can bet I will grab one of the BML. They do look like a very innovative concept.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey duude, i pulled pin and got 2 x 280w LEDs made up for me. They both have 8 cree chips and the rest are Bridgelux and Epistar. Cost me $300 delivered and i got to swap round the spectrum so went for a couple UV, more reds, 4 white (3000k and 5000k) and a few blues! Cant wait to get it, its made by beisen or something like that. Probably made in china but who cares, they will pump my cupboard something fierce lol


----------



## duudical (Jun 19, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey duude, i pulled pin and got 2 x 280w LEDs made up for me. They both have 8 cree chips and the rest are Bridgelux and Epistar. Cost me $300 delivered and i got to swap round the spectrum so went for a couple UV, more reds, 4 white (3000k and 5000k) and a few blues! Cant wait to get it, its made by beisen or something like that. Probably made in china but who cares, they will pump my cupboard something fierce lol


Man...that sounds like that shit. So stoked for you. Seriously, I love growing under LEDs. The resin-production is noticeably heavier under them. I will post some pics later today on how my girls are doing under the 900w Mars II, they are setting buds nice and the Sage n Sour is streeeeetching


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2014)

Cheers bro, it took me nearly 2 weeks of investigation to go with them so im pretty sure they will do the job well  im looking forward to seeing the resin production too, i hear its a lot thicker with LED 

Mate, i forgot you got a mars 2, sounds like its working real well for you. Cant wait to see the pics bro


----------



## Scroga (Jun 20, 2014)

I just got my mars II 400w chose the standard spectrum option... it's in the veg tent... girls seem. To be happy... love that pink glow from the room

Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice work Scrogs, ive heard good things about the mars 2, some good results coming out of them


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 20, 2014)

get some pics up mo, convince me to invest in some cheap LED's


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 20, 2014)

Havent got them yet mate, should be here in a few weeks, will post up pics when they arrive


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

Scroga said:


> I just got my mars II 400w chose the standard spectrum option... it's in the veg tent... girls seem. To be happy... love that pink glow from the room
> 
> Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


Nice! So far my plants are loving my Mars II.


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

Sour Diesel (Reserva Privada) day 60 of flower. The buds are so dense and heavy I have to tie her up pretty much into a bundle - ha ha - she is frosty as hell and going to yield well.


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

This SourD clone (same age as the one in the water farm) is in a coco/growstone mix and is coming along nicely. Following the same growth pattern as the one above so I am pleased with that. Nice big buds developing on the top of the main growth tips.


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

Here are the four plants under the 900w Mars II (Standard Spectrum, it is quite a bit more red in person than in the shitty photos) They are on day 17 of flower - 3 x Bubba Kush and a Sage N Sour. The SnS is growing at a very fast rate in the first couple weeks so far. The BK's are definitely budding faster though. I expect the SnS to take up to 13 weeks based on the grow reports I have seen.


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

Here is a Desert Diesel in 100% growstones. She drinks up a gallon every day or so. I left her untapped just to see what she would look like and she is setting up for some chunky blossoms I think. I have heard really good things about this give away seed.


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's some more random shots I have of the flowering plants

Sour Diesel buds

 

 

This is the mother plant that the other two SourD's came from. She had a pretty tough life but is finishing with rock-hard, stinky buds. We have sampled some just to check her and it is fire. Really happy with the smell and high of this plant so far. And I know the buds from the water farm plant are much more towards the genetic potential so excited to finish her off.
 
Here is a good shot of the Desert Diesel. She is beautiful.

 
 

Desert Diesel next tot he Sour Diesel

  

Sour Diesel cola


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

And then I am super stoked on how the veg area is doing. Girls are all getting strong and bushy . BTW, hand watering most of these plants keeps you in shape...holy crap. The LED in this area is the Reflector-type LED (96 x 3w) - it has switches for veg/bloom/full spectrum. This is with only the veg spectrum on. It is way bluer than the picture looks. The LEDs just can't be captured in pics in my experience - maybe if you have a kick ass camera - but mine is just my phone. But you can see how much they love it. I am going to replace the T5 with 2 more of these simply because I see the same results (or better) and the power usage is less. I can run 3 for about what it takes to run the one 432w T5. And they put off practically zero heat really. Represented in there are some Bubba Kush clones that are getting huge, a couple of SnS clones, Dinafem Cheese, THSeeds Critical Hog, HSO Amherst Sour Diesel, G13 Purple Haze, G13 White Lavender, HSO Green Crack, HSO Dr Greenthum's Emdog.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 22, 2014)

still one of the funnest grows to watch duuuudde. that sourD is looking so dank man! so the LED's really put off no heat, or at least way less than T5's?


----------



## duudical (Jun 22, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> still one of the funnest grows to watch duuuudde. that sourD is looking so dank man! so the LED's really put off no heat, or at least way less than T5's?


Thanks man!

Both of them have fans that exhaust any heat created by the electronics upwards. When you put your hand over them the air is actually cool compared to the ambient temperature so it doesn't seem to be adding anything to my tent . Underneath there is so little heat a plant could easily rest against the glass or directly on an LED and it wouldn't hurt it from heat. You wouldn't want them that close to an LED due to the nature of the lenses - it can cause bleaching on buds that get too close in some strains - but if one of my plants came near my 600w HPS it would be crispy fried in an hour, ha ha.

What I am really anxious to see is the density of the buds under the Mars II. This is the one area that I have a difference in growing with LEDs (shitty LEDs though) and HPS. So far, the plants are flowering no differently than clones of the strains flowered under the HPS. If anything, the Bubba Kush seems to be flowering more quickly. The resin I know will be better. I have never had a plant get as sticky as one under an LED (or at least with LED supplemental lighting). But the density with where I am hoping it will come at least close. If it is way less, then I will have to think about what I want to do, but if they get close I will be very happy. Without that HPS my temps would be so much more manageable. I could easily close this tent up with a few of the Mars II's in there no problem - if I do that with my HPS in there it is 100F in an hour or so.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 23, 2014)

Damn bro, you got some seriously fat buds there, that Sour D looks amazing  

I'm interested to see how you go yield wise too hey, seen some good results with the mars 2 so hoping you get the same too


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 23, 2014)

Great pics and lovely ladies Dude!

The Duudical abides!


----------



## duudical (Jun 23, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> Great pics and lovely ladies Dude!
> 
> The Duudical abides!


Hahahahahaha

Wilksey, you just made my day....my new life mantra


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 23, 2014)

duudical said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Both of them have fans that exhaust any heat created by the electronics upwards. When you put your hand over them the air is actually cool compared to the ambient temperature so it doesn't seem to be adding anything to my tent . Underneath there is so little heat a plant could easily rest against the glass or directly on an LED and it wouldn't hurt it from heat. You wouldn't want them that close to an LED due to the nature of the lenses - it can cause bleaching on buds that get too close in some strains - but if one of my plants came near my 600w HPS it would be crispy fried in an hour, ha ha.
> 
> What I am really anxious to see is the density of the buds under the Mars II. This is the one area that I have a difference in growing with LEDs (shitty LEDs though) and HPS. So far, the plants are flowering no differently than clones of the strains flowered under the HPS. If anything, the Bubba Kush seems to be flowering more quickly. The resin I know will be better. I have never had a plant get as sticky as one under an LED (or at least with LED supplemental lighting). But the density with where I am hoping it will come at least close. If it is way less, then I will have to think about what I want to do, but if they get close I will be very happy. Without that HPS my temps would be so much more manageable. I could easily close this tent up with a few of the Mars II's in there no problem - if I do that with my HPS in there it is 100F in an hour or so.


Hell ya, that lack of infrared has me pumped. Not to mention you can let the ambient temp up to about 85 with LEDs, or so folks say. I damn well hope you get at least 2/3 the yield because then it's absolutely worth it. I think a lot of so-so grows think an LED may be the missing link, but when people like you who're already seeing success implement one then the results are a lot better.


----------



## duudical (Jun 24, 2014)

Some good shots of the top of the Desert Diesel. Really cool looking.


----------



## duudical (Jun 24, 2014)

I really like how the Sage n Sour is progressing. Really intense stretch on her so far.

  

And then of course my fave SourD is continuing to bulk up....she is at exactly 9 weeks today so I am going to plan on next Tuesday and see what she looks like as she approaches. I started her on a flush (water + 10ml/gal of H16 Finish) and that's all she will get from here on out. She stinks so fantastically. 

  

Bubbling bucket of compost tea...this stuff saved my life when it comes to running hydro. I have seen some great results using coolers as the res for the DWC so I might give that a whirl. My water temps get up there but the compost tea seems to keep things healthy and slime free. I have seen some spots of slime trying to take hold on a couple of plants - interestingly this is the first time I have seen it in months and it started after I had run out of the Z7 water conditioner and hadn't replaced it. I am going to make sure to get some and see if it was an essential part of the regimen as well. This is Compost Tea in a Box from Progress Earth with a little OregenismXL (more myc. + beneficials). Stuff is easy to make and works so well.


----------



## duudical (Jun 24, 2014)

Couple of shots of one of the SourD buds...just a beauty


----------



## duudical (Jun 24, 2014)

Just put this bushy Green Crack into flower...Really healthy girl. This is the HSO freebie version. Every seed I have cracked has sprouted and grown twice as fast as the other seeds alongside it.


----------



## duudical (Jun 25, 2014)

Pruned and trained out the Green Crack plant today. She has 8 really good looking tops.


----------



## duudical (Jun 25, 2014)

The Mars II definitely has nice light penetration compared to other LED's I have flowered with. And the plants definitely started budding a little faster than I noticed under the HPS - speaking of the Bubba Kush anyway as this is the first SnS I have flowered. You can definitely see the difference in the sativa vs indica genetics between the Bubba Kush and the SNS.


----------



## duudical (Jun 25, 2014)

And then there is my fave....have to post more pics of her.


----------



## duudical (Jun 25, 2014)

Those SourD nugs are rock hard!. We took down the little mother plant last night and even though her buds were much, much smaller, they were really nice and dense so we were thankful for her because of that and because she gave us two great clones that are turning out so awesome. The sister clone to this one is blossoming out nicely, looking lot like her sister in the water farm. She won't get anywhere as big just becuase she isn't getting continually fed, but she is white with trichomes and nice and stinky.


----------



## duudical (Jun 26, 2014)

Some shots of the other SourD clone. This one is in coco/hydrostone mix. She looks so great. Really sticky. Pretty much identical to her sister developmentally. She won't get as big of colas, but they will be pretty close and they are already sticky as fuck.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2014)

All looking dank as fuck bro, Im really enjoying watching your grow hey


----------



## duudical (Jun 27, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> All looking dank as fuck bro, Im really enjoying watching your grow hey


Thanks man...I'm having an awesome time with them.


----------



## duudical (Jul 1, 2014)

Sour Diesel all finished off - going to trim her tonight with my sons. She turned out stellar:

     

The main colas range from 8-12" and then there is just a ton of rock hard nugs all over the branches. This has been a wonderful plant to grow and her sister clone is looking just as awesome. I would say I definitely recommend trying Reserva Privada Sour Diesel if you are in the market for a new strain to grow.


----------



## duudical (Jul 1, 2014)

Put this lovely Purple Haze (G13) into flower today. She is not as large as I would like, but I have two clones of her rooting and I am curious so I will grow those clones out big if she is good


----------



## duudical (Jul 1, 2014)

The Green Crack responded beautifully to the training and pruning and is a nice looking bush now. She has proven to always be a thick and vigorous grower so I am expecting good results out of her.


----------



## duudical (Jul 1, 2014)

The Desert Diesel continues to look cool , and I have two fantastic clones of her so I will grow those out into a a proper bush...but I like how she is looking


----------



## duudical (Jul 1, 2014)

Here are some group photos of the flowering plants:


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 1, 2014)

trying to help a med patient youngbuzz101 in mjplant prob section i aint that hip on hydro , maybe someone here could mosey over and lend a hand . thx hope i didnt hijack


----------



## duudical (Jul 2, 2014)

Shot of the babies. There are 2 Critical Hog clones, 2 Cheese clones + 1 Cheese seedling, 2 Desert Diesel clones, 2 Green Crack clones + 1 GC seedling, 2 Purple Haze clones, 2 Trainwreck clones, 2 Emdog clones, 1 Tangilope seedling and 2 Kosher Kush clones. I definitely am sold on the cloning machine method. I cloned with rock wool and root riot cubes and stuff like that for a long time and had good success. But three weeks in this thing and they have 2 foot + roots and just explode when you put them in some coco and start feeding them. I have them all in solo cups with Mendo Mix coco. I actually bought it by accident once and it proved to be awesome so I get it now. It has a lot of organics and soil components to it and I find it adds the extra N my plants are looking for without having to buy more additives or feed them harder with the nutes.


----------



## duudical (Jul 2, 2014)

Some shots of the Sour Diesel and the larger colas from the top. I will let them dry out for a week or so and weigh them to see what she yielded. That's a pint can so it is about 6.75" long


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2014)

Maaaaate, looking freakin awesome hey! Love the shot of the flowering ladies so you can see the depth of light coverage between the mars 2 and the hps. Looks to me like you are getting some fine quality buds under the mars 2 man! 
Good yield on the Sour D too mate, i bet you cant wait to smoke that


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jul 2, 2014)

I must smoke that sourD! How do you like the Mars ll? For cheap LEDs they seem to be all the craze


----------



## duudical (Jul 4, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Maaaaate, looking freakin awesome hey! Love the shot of the flowering ladies so you can see the depth of light coverage between the mars 2 and the hps. Looks to me like you are getting some fine quality buds under the mars 2 man!
> Good yield on the Sour D too mate, i bet you cant wait to smoke that


Yeah..the Mars II is actually kicking ass so far. Plants are flowering under it beautifully so far. I think I will put three in this tent eventually rather than just 2, but I am loving the way the flowers are forming under it. No difference between HPS and LED on the Bubba Kush plants so far. If anything the buds are a little larger at this stage, but there is still al lot of time to go and a lot of factors to consider. But so far I see nothing negative about it.

And holy crap, that SourD is amazing. She smells of something I can't quite put my finger on. Everyone who gets a whiff is like "WTF, that is the craziest smell ever". And we sampled some smaller stuff that dried out pretty well and whoa, its a face melter. My 22 year old son was like, "Jesus, my face is numb Dad". So glad I have another one coming ready in a few weeks


----------



## duudical (Jul 4, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> I must smoke that sourD! How do you like the Mars ll? For cheap LEDs they seem to be all the craze


Dude, for real, this thing rules. It is the 900w model so it puts out a pretty significant amount of light. Good penetration for sure compared to LEDs I have used in the past. The BK's are already frosty as hell under them.


----------



## Wilksey (Jul 4, 2014)

G'damn that sour-d flowered up RIGHT nicely!


----------



## duudical (Jul 4, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> G'damn that sour-d flowered up RIGHT nicely!


Thanks man. Definitely the highest quality bud I have grown so far I would say. Just in every way it turned out great. Super sticky, super smelly, super potent and what I think will be a decent yield. Really enjoyed growing that one for sure. It was also the first sour or diesel strain that I have grown, so I am interested to see how other plants in those strain families compare. I have a Desert Diesel and a Sage n Sour in flower right now. And I have an Amherst Sour Diesel that is getting pretty large in veg.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 4, 2014)

duudical said:


> Yeah..the Mars II is actually kicking ass so far. Plants are flowering under it beautifully so far. I think I will put three in this tent eventually rather than just 2, but I am loving the way the flowers are forming under it. No difference between HPS and LED on the Bubba Kush plants so far. If anything the buds are a little larger at this stage, but there is still al lot of time to go and a lot of factors to consider. But so far I see nothing negative about it.
> 
> And holy crap, that SourD is amazing. She smells of something I can't quite put my finger on. Everyone who gets a whiff is like "WTF, that is the craziest smell ever". And we sampled some smaller stuff that dried out pretty well and whoa, its a face melter. My 22 year old son was like, "Jesus, my face is numb Dad". So glad I have another one coming ready in a few weeks


Man thats great news, glad to hear its living up to expectations so far  
My Bysens will be here within a week according to the tracking  once i get my new cupboard up and running i'll do a journal. Going to be doing a bodhi run with dream lotus, dream beaver, synergy, blue tara, goji og and head trip. Might even put down a few of my blue rhino and blue skunk cross as well...cant wait mate! 

Dude thats some funny shit about your son lol, the Sour D sounds like a real killer strain!!


----------



## duudical (Jul 4, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man thats great news, glad to hear its living up to expectations so far
> My Bysens will be here within a week according to the tracking  once i get my new cupboard up and running i'll do a journal. Going to be doing a bodhi run with dream lotus, dream beaver, synergy, blue tara, goji og and head trip. Might even put down a few of my blue rhino and blue skunk cross as well...cant wait mate!
> 
> Dude thats some funny shit about your son lol, the Sour D sounds like a real killer strain!!


Dude I am so there for that grow....I am dying to grow out that Dream Beaver...just because he uses the term "she musk" in the description, ha ha. My wife and I were laughing about it and decided I had to grow it. I would like to find a good male actually if I like it. I also would like to try the Snow Lotus from Bodhi I think.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah bro ive been keen on both of them for a while but had to wait till my scrog was done...now its on for love and war lol.
Im fully insulating my cupboard with fat bats too so it should keep it at an even temp hopefully! 
Lol about the 'she musk' too, i had a good giggle too ha ha. 
I'll let you know when my journal is up and running mate


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

My three Sage n Sour clones. All looking healthy and happy


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

My three Bubba Kush clones. This strain is just super easy to grow and is beautiful in veg


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

Dinafem Cheese bushing out nicely


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

TH Seeds Critical Hog


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

This is a Blue Dream that I grew from a seed that came from a Humboldt Blue Dream that got a little stressed and produced some seeds after producing some male flowers on some lower branches. The cool thing is, this plant does not actually look all that much like the plant that she came from so that could produce some interesting results. She is growing big, thin, beautiful leaves which is a lot different than the mom...her leaves were notably wide for something with so much haze in it. Maybe this seed had some more of those characteristics....great little plant.


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

Humboldt Trainwreck. Very impressive growth on this plant. Took a couple of clones from her as well so that I can put her into flower in the near future. Want to get her a little bushier and taller first though.


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

G13 White Lavender (White Widow x Lavender)


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

Humboldt Dr Greenthumb's Emdog


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

Left to Right --> G13 Purple Haze, Humboldt Green Crack, Humboldt Desert Diesel

 

Green Crack tops blossoming up nicely

  

Humboldt Desert Diesel

 
 

G13 Purple Haze


----------



## Scroga (Jul 6, 2014)

Lovin your work bro!


----------



## duudical (Jul 6, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Lovin your work bro!


Thanks man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 7, 2014)

Shit man those clones look immaculate, not a blemish on them  
Those flowering girls look top notch too man  who makes the g13 purple haze? Sounds interesting! 
My bysen lights turned up today, 3 days from the manufacturer to my door! 
My box is nearly finished too, got all the insulation in and the walls done, just need to do the doors and put the reflective plastic in and she's ready to rock! I tell you what though, those bysens put out a shit load of light, i hope i wont have too much light in there lol


----------



## duudical (Jul 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit man those clones look immaculate, not a blemish on them
> Those flowering girls look top notch too man  who makes the g13 purple haze? Sounds interesting!
> My bysen lights turned up today, 3 days from the manufacturer to my door!
> My box is nearly finished too, got all the insulation in and the walls done, just need to do the doors and put the reflective plastic in and she's ready to rock! I tell you what though, those bysens put out a shit load of light, i hope i wont have too much light in there lol


The Purple Haze was a freebie. G13 Labs is the breeder. I grew out their Pineapple Express a few months ago and she was really nice.

Dude! you have to get some pics of the light and box up soon...sounds like it's going to be a killer setup!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 7, 2014)

Ahhh rightio man, i thought it was g13 x purple haze lol. Me and my stoned eyes deceiving me ha ha. 

Ive taken a couple pics of the box so far, I'll take some of the lights as well next time im out there and put them up for you


----------



## duudical (Jul 7, 2014)

The final tally on the Sour Diesel after a week of air drying is 4oz, 10g. Nice


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice work dude, good solid yield right there


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey man, got my lights and I finally finished my box  some pics for you below!! 
Box with frame and no insulation

Box with insulation in walls, roof, floor

Box with diamond foil....damn it was a bitch to put in too! 

With the new lights in  damn they are bright too! 

Won't have any plants growing for a week or so, doing some temperature tests for the next few days


----------



## Scroga (Jul 13, 2014)

What spectrum you choose mo?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey Scrogs, 

I went with the following spectrum...this is for each light.
660 x 20
470 x 8
640 x 8
380 x 4
3000k x 4
5000k x 4
460 x 4
630 x 28

So mainly reds with a few blues and a few whites. In hindsight i probably shouldve gone for more whites in the 3000k range instead of reds but ah well, we'll see how they go


----------



## duudical (Jul 14, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, got my lights and I finally finished my box  some pics for you below!!
> Box with frame and no insulationView attachment 3202684
> 
> Box with insulation in walls, roof, floorView attachment 3202686
> ...


Nice! Looks so dope easty!


----------



## duudical (Jul 14, 2014)

Those lights look amazing. Great spectrum spread and those 5000k's are definitely a good choice. White is the most neglected color in a lot of LEDs so putting those in there was smart for sure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheers bro, they definitely look like they will do the job and i totally agree about the whites too, looking at the A51's that seem to do well with all whites, i thought it would be a good idea too! We'll soon see hey  
Cheers for all your help with this too man, you were my inspiration for changing over


----------



## duudical (Jul 15, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, they definitely look like they will do the job and i totally agree about the whites too, looking at the A51's that seem to do well with all whites, i thought it would be a good idea too! We'll soon see hey
> Cheers for all your help with this too man, you were my inspiration for changing over


I truly believe that with the right output and spectrum it's a game changer. And by the looks of your specs I would bet on you falling in love with it.


----------



## duudical (Jul 15, 2014)

Some shots of one of the Bubba Kush clones that is flowering. I have three currently blossoming out and they look fantastic so far. The crystal production comes on early in this strain so the leaves up top are looking super sparkly and white and smell of that earthy-spicy-funky kush, very strong smelling and totally overtakes the Sage n Sour in that category. She (and her sister clones) are at day 42.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh man that bubba kush looks unreal, so resinous! Pretty sure ive got a couple of these in my collection too, may have to pop some and put them outside  

And cheers dude, Im pretty sure i'll love the LEDs too hey, cant wait to get some beans in already!


----------



## duudical (Jul 15, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man that bubba kush looks unreal, so resinous! Pretty sure ive got a couple of these in my collection too, may have to pop some and put them outside
> 
> And cheers dude, Im pretty sure i'll love the LEDs too hey, cant wait to get some beans in already!


So here is my take on the Humboldt Bubba Kush. I have only flowered the original seed-grown mom. She grew incredibly and flowered ok, but never put on much bulk in the buds. They were dense and the effect was pretty powerful, but it just seemed to give up at the end. Like it started to really turn it on and then just went limp. I think something happened to her so I am watching these three clones of her carefully to see how they finish out. They are very, very lush and healthy - more so than the mom for sure, it always looked a little weak in flower for some reason. These aren't in hydro either, so any root issues should be out of the equation as these hempy buckets just don't seem to have those kinds of issues. Her roots appeared pretty good, however they were kind of dull looking at the end - but I attributed that to being stained by the compost tea and some other nutrients that she was exposed to that seemed to do that in other plants. but their roots seem to clean up a lot more after a couple of bucket changes. We all think that they look better than the mom already with about 4 weeks to go. But even that I will have to watch. I took the mom to 10 weeks because she was in no way ready at the 9 week mark suggested. These might finish different under the LED.

Dude, that box and LED combo is going to be intense. Your lower buds are going to be getting some serious light!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Ahh thats very interesting mate, i'll make sure when i pop mine, to keep an eye on her towards the end. She sounds like a pretty good strain though by your description and if clones seem to do better, i'll just keep the mum in veg and take clones  

Cheers bro, im hoping i can raise the lights up a bit, those hangers seem to lower them too much for my liking...i found some chain so going to try sort it out this arvo in preparation for some beans to go in this wknd  
With the insulation in the box, my temps (on a -4 celcius night) still sits at about 18 celcius at its lowest point. The hottest it got was 26.4 celcius  happy with those temps for sure!!


----------



## Scroga (Jul 16, 2014)

The hso bubba I ran threw some, fuk! im dying beans ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2014)

Did yours throw nanners Scrogs? Was it full blown hermie or just a few??


----------



## Scroga (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't notice any nanna, not full blown, just a few immature...let's say... 15 immature 5 viable...? Can't remember how much I kept and how much I gifted?
Still nice smoke regardless... nice indica that will give you slanty eyes instead of droopy eyes lol I don't even really know wtf that means but yeah great rainy day stuff...


----------



## Scroga (Jul 17, 2014)

In all fairness I do remember touching and squeezing a few of the flowers... so yeah it was probably something I did?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2014)

Ha ha who knows man, they do it for a number of reasons hey! My mako threw quite a few because i fucked up and put the timer on random somehow for a few days, didnt take much lol. 
The bubba sounds like a good strain either way mate, might look at popping mine in the near future


----------



## duudical (Jul 17, 2014)

Scroga said:


> The hso bubba I ran threw some, fuk! im dying beans ...


Ha ha...perfect description. Mine did likewise. Nothing really viable though. Maybe one or two. I am watching the three clones I have flowering right now and haven't seen any male flowers as of yet, but going to monitor them closely. I actually wouldn't even mind if I got a few good seeds out of one or all of them...always an adventure when you just have no idea what could happen . My Blue Dream I am currently growing came from a seed from a hermied HSO BD (clone, not from seed) and so far she is so much more impressive than her mom.


----------



## duudical (Jul 17, 2014)

> She sounds like a pretty good strain though by your description and if clones seem to do better, i'll just keep the mum in veg and take clones


I can definitely say that the clones have much more conical shaped buds than the mom ever did. Her buds never real got chunky - they did get nice and dense, but their structure was much consistent from top to bottom rathe than that classic indica shape. So, who knows..


----------



## duudical (Jul 17, 2014)

The Green Crack is shaping up nicely.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice dude, is that the HSO green crack? I think ive got a freebie of that too lol. I got way too many beans ha ha ha.


----------



## duudical (Jul 17, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice dude, is that the HSO green crack? I think ive got a freebie of that too lol. I got way too many beans ha ha ha.


Yep....almost all my shit are freebies it seems now that I think about it (Green Crack, Desert Diesel, Bubba Kush, Amherst Sour Diesel, Critical Hog, White Lavender, Cheese...ha ha)...but they are all turning out pretty dope for paying nothing for them I guess  I just cracked a couple other freebie seeds from the same offer - 1x fem C99 from G13; 2x reg Critical OG from Emerald Triangle. I didn't even soak them. Just placed them into root riot cubes in my cloning chamber the other day and all three have perfect little sprouts standing up. I am hoping one of the Critical OGs is a male just so I can try my hand at cross breeding and practice with some free stuff before going out and looking for something I would like to more pursue it with.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2014)

That's great news man, I've got quite a few humboldt freebies as well, glad to hear and see them turning out well 

The critical og looks good too, should get some nice results if you do get a good male


----------



## duudical (Jul 18, 2014)

Man, I will tell you...once that ASD takes hold with a good root system, it is everything I can do to keep her controlled. Grows like crazy. Same with Critical Hog. I top them and they just shoot two thick tops up within days and I have to tie them down and get creative to control height. I hope to replace my T5 with 2 of the LED fixtures soon which will give me some more overhead room for them. Under the LED they have plenty of room to grow, but the T5 area is pretty tight.


----------



## duudical (Jul 18, 2014)

Things are going good. Running out of vertical space under the workbench. I will probably take it out soon and hang a total of 4 LEDs to cover a good 4x8 area. All of the begging plants are doing amazing. Growing really well and developing some thick branches and lots of good tops. The flowering plants are trucking along without any serious issues or concerns. Just letting them do their thing and giving them what they need.

Vegging plants
    

Shot of the flowering plants


----------



## duudical (Jul 18, 2014)

Some more of the flowering plants.....

Bubba Kush buds. Seriously dense, greasy, stinky buds developing on all three of the BK ladies. I have seen zero difference between the Mars II LED and the 600w HPS. If anything they seem to be developing more inline with what I expected under the Mars II than under the 600w. But, again, I am not convinced the BK mom didn't have some tragic issue thrash her at the crucial part of her final stage. These are happy as can be and super frosty. At this point I am very impressed with the light. If a 900w LED will get me 600w HPS results, I am good with that. I think I might be able to get three of them in the flowering tent and flower either 10 plants the size I am currently running, or 8 larger 2x2 plants. 
 

Sour Diesel


Purple Haze developing nicely


Desert Diesel. Everyone loves her when they see her. She is a sexy, smelly little tree.
  

Green Crack back in the corner. 


I fucking love the Sage n Sour. Huge root mass and big towering colas developing. You can see her looking down on the Bubba Kush ladies below her. She has a LOT of buds and is very sparsely-leafed so they are all getting good light from the Mars II. Getting very sticky. I am thinking 13 weeks for her based on some research and her development so far. Can't quite identify her smell yet. Some people say it smells like the herb sage, but I haven't ever seen any confirmation of this and my understanding is that S.A.G.E stands for sativa-afghan genetic equilibrium and not a reference to the smell. Mine does not smell like sage at all - but maybe some really do, I don't know. I have some amazing clones growing of her that I have been topping and training to produce some more of these great colas. Hope I got a bomb pheno potency-wise - I have heard some great things about the effects.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2014)

Bloody hell mate, you have some seriously stunning ladies there, they are all performing very well  I'm very impressed mate, loving watching your grows!!


----------



## duudical (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Easty! I am super happy with how they are all doing.


----------



## duudical (Jul 23, 2014)

Couple of shots of Bubba Kush buds....looking nice. About 4 weeks to go on this lady I think.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 23, 2014)

Gotta be happy with that man, looks dank as  

When you first moved over to LED, did your plants take a while to take off? Ive got a few test beans that have popped up but are taking ages to open up if you know what i mean. They've been above ground for 5 days and still look like they just popped. Thinking of bringing the light down as its sitting at about 34" at the moment, was a bit scared i'd frizzle them lol.


----------



## duudical (Jul 23, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Gotta be happy with that man, looks dank as
> 
> When you first moved over to LED, did your plants take a while to take off? Ive got a few test beans that have popped up but are taking ages to open up if you know what i mean. They've been above ground for 5 days and still look like they just popped. Thinking of bringing the light down as its sitting at about 34" at the moment, was a bit scared i'd frizzle them lol.


Hmmmm....not that I have noticed...but to be honest I am just now popping some seeds for the first time in a while so I will monitor mine. They just popped up as well.


----------



## duudical (Jul 26, 2014)

Some pics of the flowering plants. The Sage n Sour is just a sexy sativa lady for sure. The BK's are continuing to dense up - the larger buds are just rock hard which makes me very pleased. I pulled the other Sour D out because she was done and put in a great Amherst Sour Diesel. I just could not contain her anymore - I would prune her back and she would just laugh at me and grow back to the original height in a few day. She is 31" tall going into flower so should get some good yield off of her. I have heard a lot of people become Humboldt fans based on this strains performance so fingers crossed.

Sage n Sour and Bubba Kush

     

Amherst SourD (front right)

   

Green Crack is looking great. She is thick and sturdy fo sho...and putting on some chunky buds too!


----------



## duudical (Jul 26, 2014)

The main cola on the Desert Diesel looks so dope


----------



## duudical (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know about you guys....but I am battling the fucking eat like a other fucking crazy person.....my girls are hating life, but only have a few weeks to go before things begin to slide back down to ideal for them so I am just keeping them as happy as possible and responding to any emergencies. Summer sucks sometimes


----------



## amfmclockradio (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice looking girls man. I would love to get my hands on some of that bud  
and is that a Dusty Miller growing in there with your girls?


----------



## duudical (Jul 27, 2014)

amfmclockradio said:


> Nice looking girls man. I would love to get my hands on some of that bud
> and is that a Dusty Miller growing in there with your girls?


Thanks man. It is actually an Artichoke . I have a green variety and a purple variety in there. I have no idea how long it takes, but they are growing - especially the green one.


----------



## amfmclockradio (Jul 27, 2014)

duudical said:


> Thanks man. It is actually an Artichoke . I have a green variety and a purple variety in there. I have no idea how long it takes, but they are growing - especially the green one.


Interesting... I would be interested to see more about how it grows under 12/12 HPS. You oughta post some pics in the Gardening section, man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice work dude, they are some beautiful looking buds you got  looks like they are loving the LED too!! 

Im stuffed if i know whats goin on with my seedlings, they popped up a week ago and havent done anything since  lucky they were my own beans of an accidental cross of blue shiva x mako lol

Ita bloody freezing here man, last night was -6 celcius...my grow box got down to a lovely 17 degrees


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice work dude really, im working on a perpetual grow. reaping rewards every two weeks. Got some bubba going in a sog. Looking forward to your next run!


----------



## duudical (Jul 28, 2014)

amfmclockradio said:


> Interesting... I would be interested to see more about how it grows under 12/12 HPS. You oughta post some pics in the Gardening section, man.


I didn't even know there was one! Ha ha. I have a very short attention span so looking for those things usually ends up with me distracted halfway through . But now I will go do so. I did some very basic research on it and everything I found said to put it under 12/12 with no real delineation on whether that was after a period of 18/6 or what. So I just did a couple of test seeds to see what happens. I have bunches more.


----------



## duudical (Jul 29, 2014)

The Sage N Sour is actually gorgeous when you see it in normal light. She is definitely not Indica in structure at all, but her buds are solid and sticky. Really like how she is turning out and glad I have some really great looking clones that are turning into great bushes that should flower out nicely based on the mom here.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice man, she is very resinous


----------



## duudical (Jul 30, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Nice work dude really, im working on a perpetual grow. reaping rewards every two weeks. Got some bubba going in a sog. Looking forward to your next run!


Nice man! Yeah. I think I can get 10 plants in the tent and then harvest about 1 per week if I can get the spacing right.


----------



## duudical (Aug 3, 2014)

Here are some better shots of the Sage n Sour in good light


----------



## duudical (Aug 3, 2014)

And here is the Sugar Black Rose. Holy shit she is awesome. Going to get some good clones of her and put her in flower here soon before she gets too big  Seriously, you should see her....whoa.


----------



## duudical (Aug 3, 2014)

Summer is brutalizing my ladies though....couple more weeks to go, but they are ready for some cool weather for sure.


----------



## amfmclockradio (Aug 3, 2014)

What's with the metal pieces on the branches?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2014)

Farkin awesome bro, that sage n sour is a beast and that sugar black rose is going to be massive lady


----------



## duudical (Aug 4, 2014)

amfmclockradio said:


> What's with the metal pieces on the branches?


So that was an experiment I was trying. I used them to position my super-crop sites at specific angles to accomplish the training I wanted. This one definitely needed stronger mesh because she just gave me the finger and laughed as she straightened most of them out.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 4, 2014)

Yo are you using volcanic stone instead of hydroton? I always wanted to try that I use the volcanic stone at the bottom of my coco-coir pots.


----------



## duudical (Aug 4, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Yo are you using volcanic stone instead of hydroton? I always wanted to try that I use the volcanic stone at the bottom of my coco-coir pots.


Those are actually Growstones. It is made out of 100% recycled glass. Zero ph impact, doesn't hold bad bacteria but holds tons of oxygen. I have had great experience with it. I mix it about 50/50 with my coco in the hempy buckets. I fill the entire bottom with the growstones and then do a mix of coco/growstones for the rest. Have had fantastic results with that. They actually pre-package a coco mix with their stones mixed in, but I use a particular brand of coco that has a lot of biologicals and I like to have more control of things because I have issues like that 

totally recommend these...but they do cost more than say perlite, which is an equally amazing option and very, very affordable. Same properties and great performance.


----------



## duudical (Aug 4, 2014)

Humboldt Green Crack @ Day 41. Looking good. Smells kind of fruity I would say. Definitely sweeter than spicy or earthy. Not as distinct as the Bubba Kush is for sure, but different.


----------



## duudical (Aug 4, 2014)

Humboldt Amherst Sour Diesel @ Day 6, ha ha, holy crap she is setting up nicely. Nice, thick, green shoots getting ready for some honkin' blossoms (fingers-crossed)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2014)

Damn that green crack looks great too mate. Im really digging what you are getting out of these humboldt beans, so much so that i just bought a 5 pack of beans so i could get the freebies from the tude lol. Pretty sure i'll have 9 humboldt strains to grow out after my bodhi run  
Even the armhurst is going to be tops as well by the looks of it!!


----------



## duudical (Aug 4, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn that green crack looks great too mate. Im really digging what you are getting out of these humboldt beans, so much so that i just bought a 5 pack of beans so i could get the freebies from the tude lol. Pretty sure i'll have 9 humboldt strains to grow out after my bodhi run
> Even the armhurst is going to be tops as well by the looks of it!!


Yeah, for real. They were some of the very first seeds I grew. I think I bought Blue Dream (not knowing anything about anything) and they gave me a couple freebies, and then the attitude had the big humboldt promo so they've been the vast majority of plants I've grown. I really haven't had a dud or one that (under the right care and circumstances) hasn't really impressed me. That original Blue Dream is still the fave of a lot of my friends and family. I have an insanely nice looking plant that I grew from a seed from one of the clones of one of the clones of that original BD that hermied. So like the extremely weird half-cousin/sister/wife of the original or something like that 

I have some great clones of the Desert Diesel...though the one I am flowering is definitely going down. I am find out that using just growstones with no coco works fine until you get to summer. Just too much heat around the roots, and since the growstones don't really wick that well they dry out pretty quick, even with nutes in the bottom where the root ends can drink. The plants that have about 50/50ish mix are doing great. No biggie. Going to freeze the buds and use it next time I make hash. It's sticky and is 6 weeks in so it will be okay. Just adding it to my trim stash. But it allows me to get my Emdog plant into flower. She is big and gnarly and has a great root system in her water-farm - another Humboldt strain, but sourced from B-Real/Kief Sweat. I have two more seeds of her, so hoping to see some variety as well. I don't think it is very old as far as generations go so might be some diff phonos. Who knows.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2014)

That's great news mate, I must say Ive been pretty impreseed with your grows and im stoked i have a lot of the strains you have too  makes me excited to try out the new strains too. 
Its damn hard to keep your grow environment perfect when its hot hey, I have the same problem in summer time. Im sure you'll make some good hash out of the diesel  
That emdog sounds pretty rad too, cant wait to see her in flower


----------



## duudical (Aug 5, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's great news mate, I must say Ive been pretty impreseed with your grows and im stoked i have a lot of the strains you have too  makes me excited to try out the new strains too.
> Its damn hard to keep your grow environment perfect when its hot hey, I have the same problem in summer time. Im sure you'll make some good hash out of the diesel
> That emdog sounds pretty rad too, cant wait to see her in flower


Oh, I have seen your grows Easty....I can only imagine what you will get out of them.

That Amherst SD is really looking like she is going to be one of the best so far. She was 31" when I put her into flower a week ago, she is 41" now. Supposedly from a reversed clone of the original Amherst cut of SD. I don't know if that is totally true (or care really) but if it is anything like that RP Sour Diesel I will be happy. She was definitely vigorous in veg and so far has been a performer in flower.

I am so glad we only have a couple more weeks of high temps before they start sliding down into more comfortable shit.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2014)

Ha ha cheers dude, I hope so! Its taking a while to work out the right height for these LEDs hey, ive had them at pretty much every height andy seedlings still wont grow. Going to chuck in some cfls as well i think, that may be the issue, not enough veg lighting. 

Mate thats awesome about the Sour D, its one ive been holding onto for some time, if only i had more space lol. 

Hope the heat dies off for you soon dude


----------



## spek9 (Aug 7, 2014)

duudical said:


> Humboldt Green Crack @ Day 41. Looking good. Smells kind of fruity I would say. Definitely sweeter than spicy or earthy. Not as distinct as the Bubba Kush is for sure, but different.
> 
> View attachment 3221057
> View attachment 3221053 View attachment 3221054
> ...


Props good Sir, that is beautiful.

-spek


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 8, 2014)

Man Duu everything you run you turn into gold. Loving the Green Crack and the Amherst Diesel looks very good too. This man right here is prove that Humboldt Seed Organization puts out some fire in their beans. I know people are prolly skeptical about them cus they produce a lot of fems but Duu's grows are living proof. You should try contacting them show some of your work maybe you could become a tester. They have a few new beans I wanna try


----------



## duudical (Aug 8, 2014)

spek9 said:


> Props good Sir, that is beautiful.
> 
> -spek


Thanks Spek! Appreciate the props my friend


----------



## duudical (Aug 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Man Duu everything you run you turn into gold. Loving the Green Crack and the Amherst Diesel looks very good too. This man right here is prove that Humboldt Seed Organization puts out some fire in their beans. I know people are prolly skeptical about them cus they produce a lot of fems but Duu's grows are living proof. You should try contacting them show some of your work maybe you could become a tester. They have a few new beans I wanna try


You are too kind James. Thanks my friend.

I really have had great results with them so far. I have some fantastic looking Desert Diesel clones that I am pretty excited to run through. My original DD didn't make it (my fault, not seed quality or anything) but I was able to root two great looking cuttings so I am going to get them really bushed out and see what she can do. The Green Crack is just impressive. I have another one grown from seed and a couple clones of the one in flower as well so going to see if I can improve over the first one here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 8, 2014)

And yea I feel you Duu I need this heat to go away. Luckily this week is gonna be reasonable so I'm glad cus this is crazy. It's only certain part of the day but I still want my temps to stay reasonable


----------



## duudical (Aug 8, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha cheers dude, I hope so! Its taking a while to work out the right height for these LEDs hey, ive had them at pretty much every height andy seedlings still wont grow. Going to chuck in some cfls as well i think, that may be the issue, not enough veg lighting.
> 
> Mate thats awesome about the Sour D, its one ive been holding onto for some time, if only i had more space lol.
> 
> Hope the heat dies off for you soon dude


I have to say....I am seeing the same with my latest seedlings. CFL or a small T5 bulb would probably be better. I just wonder if what we have on them is too much for them. Not sure, but my clones just boom under the 150w LED. The seedlings are definitely not growing at the rate I saw under the T5 I had going before.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> And yea I feel you Duu I need this heat to go away. Luckily this week is gonna be reasonable so I'm glad cus this is crazy. It's only certain part of the day but I still want my temps to stay reasonable


Hey James, have you got a journal going? Would love to check it out if you do....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 8, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey James, have you got a journal going? Would love to check it out if you do....


Eastcoast wassup man. Yea I do have one it's in my signature check it out. You know I gotta have you on board bro. Last grown didn't do what I expected but I figure out all the problems and this one is going great. Peace man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2014)

Sweet as bro, found it  good to see you getting it dialed in man, I'm there to watch her turn into a beast


----------



## duudical (Aug 10, 2014)

Some shots of the changes I had to make. So in all I lost a Cheese plant and my Purple Haze. But I have great looking clones of each so it's all good. I also pulled a couple of Bubba Kush's that were done. So now I have the following in flower:

Sage n' Sour (Day 6, Bubba Kush (Day 6, Green Crack (Day 47), Amherst Sour Diesel (Day 12), Critical Hog (Day 5), Emdog (I am counting this Tuesday as Day 1, though se went in about 3 days ago), Trainwreck (same, Day 1 on Tuesday), Blue Dream (same).

BL - BK; BR - ASD; FL - Emdog; FR - Green Crack:

 

Tall one in back - Sage n Sour; Front - Blue Dream; Left - Trainwreck; Right - Critical Hog:


----------



## duudical (Aug 10, 2014)

HSO Blue Dream. This one was grown from a seed that was the result of a hermie sitch that I got myself into with a clone of a clone of a clone of the mom (or something like that). This one grew so much different than the original seed. Very large, thin, sativa leaves. My other BD phono was not like this at all in that area. She has been topped fairly significantly and grows like crazy so I am really excited to see what she does in flower. Her mom (and mom-clones) was very impressive when it came to bud structure so I hope to see that trait come through. We shall see. I have a bag of like 50 seeds from that plant so I can keep experimenting for a long time 

  

HSO Trainwreck. Very good in veg. Kind of mainlined shape. Nice thick branches. I am looking forward to seeing her in full bloom.

  

TH Seeds Sage N Sour is just beautiful everyone. If you are looking for a great sativa to grow, check her out. Man is she a beauty. Tons and tons of thick, dense, golf ball nugs all over her. Everyone who sees her in person says "Wow". She is stunning. Literally can't wait to flower her clones that are turning into great plants. I want to get them a little larger since they are in coco and those plants tend not to get to the same level as the water farm plants.

 
 

 

 

 

I'm telling you, she is a fucking star. Can't wait to try her on for size...apparently this is fire if you get a good phono. And so far she is magical. Lots and lots of resin on her. Can't really ID the smell very well yet. But I am not very good at that anyway. 

Next time I change her bucket I will get some better pics. The lighting is not that great for iPhone pics


----------



## duudical (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know what to expect from the Emdog as I have seen little around about it and what I have seen is tough to decipher through all the hater BS and arguments over strain names. So far, this plant has been a champ. Really strong in veg once roots were established. And after only a few days into 12/12 she is sending up these thick, green shoots which I hope are preparing for ginormous flowers.

 

The Amherst Sour Diesel (front) is a tower. She just keeps stretching and stretching while she breaks out in little puffball buds.

 

Closer shot of the ASD shoots with the Green Crack haystacks keeping watch behind it. Those fuckers are sticky. But you can see the ASD just flowering perfectly so far. Hope she grows some big spears. We shall see.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2014)

Mate, you aren't wrong about the sage n sour, she is a stunning looking girl! I hope she turns out bloody potent for you  

All your girls look fantastic mate! So how do you rate the mars ii? She living up to your expectations?


----------



## duudical (Aug 15, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mate, you aren't wrong about the sage n sour, she is a stunning looking girl! I hope she turns out bloody potent for you
> 
> All your girls look fantastic mate! So how do you rate the mars ii? She living up to your expectations?


I am loving the shit out of the light so far. That Sage n Sour is some pretty good proof for me that it can produce dense, sticky buds. I have the Trainwreck, Blue Dream and Critical Hog underneath it right now so that will give me some more diverse samples to get a good opinion from. The Emdog and ASD continue to just look awesome. The heat is getting to the last BK so I will pull her soon. And the Green Crack is hating the heat as well, but she is almost through it and only has about 2 weeks or so to go.


----------



## duudical (Aug 16, 2014)

Took some pics of the SnS right after the lights went off in the tent. Really amazing looking plant. Totally recommend trying this one out (so far). I will let you know what the smoke is like in a few weeks


----------



## duudical (Aug 16, 2014)

Blue Dream - just like a few days into flower really


Critical Hog - looking good as she's starts popping little puffball buds everywhere
  
Looking down on the Trainwreck - she just went in recently as well


Here is what I am feeding in veg now:
H16 Veg A+B, Humboldt Sea-Cal, Dr Repair, Bushdoctor Microbe Brew, Black Label Root Enhance, DM Add.27 Grow, H16 Finish; I also foliar feed twice a week with H16 Foliar, H&G Magic Green, and some of the Sea-Cal - my plants definitely have benefited from the foliar, can't recommend that enough.

So far they are loving this combo. I tweak and add stuff because I don't like doing the same thing for too long - but I like to keep a central recipe that seems to work very well. And all of this stuff isn't that expensive (relatively). I really like using the H16 Prime. But Jesus, they charge like that stuff is made of gold or something.


----------



## duudical (Aug 16, 2014)

And here is the Emdog. I love this stage so I always pay particular attention to it. She looks amazing. Look at those legs! Nice and thick.....you know what I'm talking about, don't act like you don't 

  

She is stretchy as a motherfucker actually. She's only been in for about 8 days or so. Really the first OG Kush-ish strain I have grown so I am pretty stoked to see how she does. I have two more seeds of this strain.


----------



## duudical (Aug 16, 2014)

Green Crack buds. Dense and sticky...but the heat is getting to her. She is almost done though. My plants are used to temps that typically even require some heat supplementation for like 46 weeks out of the year. This summer was hot and long (for here) so they are like "Ahhhhhhhhh".


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2014)

Man Duu everything is looking great as usual. That SnS is a real beauty. Have always heard great things about her and I can see why. She's one frosty girl!!! That Emdog is is OG dom as it has that typical OG stretch but she will be a beauty with some stinky nugs. That Green Crack is one strong girl. Even with the heat stress she's still pushing right along. Just think what she will do when temps get back in order. Loving the work man keep it up my Blue Dream is getting big too. She's gonna be a yielder!! Peace


----------



## duudical (Aug 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Man Duu everything is looking great as usual. That SnS is a real beauty. Have always heard great things about her and I can see why. She's one frosty girl!!! That Emdog is is OG dom as it has that typical OG stretch but she will be a beauty with some stinky nugs. That Green Crack is one strong girl. Even with the heat stress she's still pushing right along. Just think what she will do when temps get back in order. Loving the work man keep it up my Blue Dream is getting big too. She's gonna be a yielder!! Peace


Thanks my friend!

That Blue Dream will not disappoint. I have friends begging me to grow her again - still a fave. And she produced such big, dense, frosty buds. Super sweet, but like in your face sweet when she it her peak ripeness. Loved her, can't wait to see what the seed-grown BD does. So far in veg she has been a superstar so I have high hopes for her.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2014)

duudical said:


> Thanks my friend!
> 
> That Blue Dream will not disappoint. I have friends begging me to grow her again - still a fave. And she produced such big, dense, frosty buds. Super sweet, but like in your face sweet when she it her peak ripeness. Loved her, can't wait to see what the seed-grown BD does. So far in veg she has been a superstar so I have high hopes for her.


Believe me Duu I've seen yours so I know what she will do. That's great that she's a favorite and I'm sure I will love her too!! Mines has a mixed smell of blueberry and haze more on the haze side just a lil and that's what I want. I love me a good haze need to get some in my stable but this Blue Dream will due for now. Mines is killing in veg too she loves her fresh nutes tho when she's supposed to get them!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2014)

Dude, the proof is in the pudding with the mars hey lol. 

That SnS is farkin unbelievable, looks a bit on the skunky side too, Im sure she'll be potent as  

Mate, all your girls are looking awesome!!


----------



## stonedest (Aug 17, 2014)

SnS turned out great, and damn, those green crack buds are fat. Keep up the good work!


----------



## duudical (Aug 17, 2014)

stonedest said:


> SnS turned out great, and damn, those green crack buds are fat. Keep up the good work!


Thanks bud!


----------



## duudical (Aug 18, 2014)

Green Crack is starting to really bulk up those buds and lean over...Going to plan on one more week of flush I think. She is looking pretty done but definitely has some more weight to put on. A week from tomorrow will be 9 weeks which is probably about right judging by her state here at 7.

   

That Emdog is a star


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking beautiful as always man. Your girls really have turned into some trees. How much light do u have in your flower room again


----------



## duudical (Aug 18, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking beautiful as always man. Your girls really have turned into some trees. How much light do u have in your flower room again


Right now I have the 600w HPS and the 900w LED (5w diodes). I plan on replacing the HPS with two more of the 900w LED's. Results are definitely in line and the heat output and power efficiency is a lot better.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2014)

duudical said:


> Right now I have the 600w HPS and the 900w LED (5w diodes). I plan on replacing the HPS with two more of the 900w LED's. Results are definitely in line and the heat output and power efficiency is a lot better.


Damn that LED must be pretty strong to help flower your girls with the HPS. What does that 900w actually equal out to? I've thought about the LEDs myself but I would have to get something that's equivalent to at least a 600w HPS


----------



## duudical (Aug 18, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that LED must be pretty strong to help flower your girls with the HPS. What does that 900w actually equal out to? I've thought about the LEDs myself but I would have to get something that's equivalent to at least a 600w HPS


So far I would say the 900w is easily the same results as 600w HPS, maybe better. LED tends to bring out a lot more resin production than HPS when you get the right wavelengths.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds good Duu. I think you may be convincing on getting some LEDs. How much that 900w run you. Two of those would do some good work. I'll have to do some research on those


----------



## duudical (Aug 19, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds good Duu. I think you may be convincing on getting some LEDs. How much that 900w run you. Two of those would do some good work. I'll have to do some research on those


This is where I got mine

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/led-grow-light/led-grow-light/mars-ii-led-grow-light-900w.html#.U_OBsktH38s

There is also a 1200w model


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2014)

That mars definitely looks to be producing the goods man, really wishing i bought 2 of them instead of the bysens


----------



## duudical (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is the Green Crack. Checked her under the scope and it turns out that she is done at 8 weeks pretty much dead on. She was definitely finishing out however I was planning on another week, but I didn't want her to go any longer with as many amber trichs as she had today. Great yield off this healthy girl. I have a couple of great clones of her and another GC plant grown from an HSO seed as well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 20, 2014)

Well done mate, that's some beautiful looking buds there! Good yield too by the looks of it


----------



## duudical (Aug 21, 2014)

So I kind of overfed my ASD a little and then flushed her when she showed signs of that so she looking kind of pitiful right now. This is classic overwatering stress. Puffy, curled under leaves. I lifted her container and she is definitely still drinking so I am just going to let her dry out really well and hope for the best. I have a great clone rooting of her so I can always try again if she is stunted by it. Sucks, but that is part of the game my friends. Experiment and then respond to results.


----------



## duudical (Aug 21, 2014)

I am telling you. That Emdog is killing it. Towering stretch on this strain for sure! Love it. I am noticing a very quick budding time between putting them under this LED and when flowers first start to form. The BK clones finished about a week earlier than their mom under the HPS. I have read discussions that with the right spectrum you could see a quicker budding time by days or so. Of course, in the past my shitty LEDs definitely added time so the spectrum and power of the light is crucial. I am sure the white end of the spectrum is most key and what was most significantly missing from those old LEDs.


----------



## duudical (Aug 21, 2014)

The Sage n Sour can barely keep its tops up now, the buds have put on significant weight in the past week. Planning on harvesting her on Tuesday. That will be right at 12 weeks of 12/12. Amazingly beautiful plant!

    

Humungous calyxes, tons of fox tailing on the buds - just a magnificent looking plant. Props to TH Seeds for such a great variety. God I am glad I took some clones of her. And they are getting huge so I hope to coax even more out of this strain. She literally has to have help holding even the small buds up due to their complex and dense structure. Some of the most beautiful buds I have grown aesthetically for sure.


----------



## duudical (Aug 21, 2014)

Critical Hog is looking great. Great canopy of flowers.

 

Trainwreck is just getting started but looking awesome as well

 

Sage n Sour clones just getting going into flower

  

Groups shots


----------



## duudical (Aug 21, 2014)

Just because she is sexy, here is another SnS bud shot. Every bud is interesting and rock hard dense.


----------



## duudical (Aug 21, 2014)

Have some great specimens cranking along in veg. The larger plants are a Sugar Black Rose (in the water farm) and two clones of the Sage n Sour currently finishing out.

The rest are the following strains: Desert Diesel, Kosher Kush, Critical Hog, Cheese, White Lavender


----------



## duudical (Aug 21, 2014)

And here is the lovely Blue Dream. All cleaned up and looking awesome. She's got 6 or 7 really nice looking tops.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2014)

Fark mate, they are some very impressive girls you have there  that SnS is just amazing!!

So which spectrum mars did you go for mate? The flowering or the full spectrum? 

Top work man, as always


----------



## duudical (Aug 22, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fark mate, they are some very impressive girls you have there  that SnS is just amazing!!
> 
> So which spectrum mars did you go for mate? The flowering or the full spectrum?
> 
> Top work man, as always


Thanks man.
I purchased the Full Spectrum. I asked around and everyone said there is little reason to purchase the Bloom version unless you are just supplementing red into your lighting.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah cool man, it definitely seems to work well hey  gotta be happy with that!


----------



## duudical (Aug 28, 2014)

Last pics of Sage n Sour right before we cut her down


----------



## duudical (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## duudical (Aug 28, 2014)

Some of the vegging plants.Have some great ones getting going - including two clones of the Desert Diesel that didn't finish due to heat exhaustion. I had her in a 100% growstone mix and that medium just doesn't hold a lot of water or wick very much so lesson learned - I do about a 50/50 coco to growstone mix now and my plants are digging it.

 

Desert Diesels (one in coco/growstone mix, one in water farm)

   
Dinafem Cheese clone

  

G13 Purple Haze

 

TH Seeds Critical Hog clone

 

Couple of Sage n Sour clones, White Lavender, Cheese, Green Crack


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2014)

Man you did such a magnificent job with that SnS hey, it looks like it will be some amazing smoke! Was she just under the mars or did she have hps as well? Either way   

New girls are looking great too man, looking forward to seeing what you can do again


----------



## duudical (Aug 30, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man you did such a magnificent job with that SnS hey, it looks like it will be some amazing smoke! Was she just under the mars or did she have hps as well? Either way
> 
> New girls are looking great too man, looking forward to seeing what you can do again


She was under the Mars the whole way. Really pleased with how she turned out. Have one of her clones under the HPS for comparison now.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome man, I'm seriously thinking of just getting a 400w mars for my box and supplement wi a few 5000k cfls. I reckon that would work pretty well hey. I'm not convinced These bysens will do much  should've just gone the mars to begin with


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2014)

Man Duu job well done on SnS. She's really a beaut!!! Loving the new strains too can't wait to see those going. Hey Duu you ever thought about just topping and and training? Not questioning the mainlining I like what it does but it seems like it extends veg time seriously. Try a comparison see which one reaches the height of when you like to flip most of your ladies. Only really difference is you won't be working of one single node. I like mainlining best I think for outdoor. You know I love your grows bro.


----------



## duudical (Aug 30, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome man, I'm seriously thinking of just getting a 400w mars for my box and supplement wi a few 5000k cfls. I reckon that would work pretty well hey. I'm not convinced These bysens will do much  should've just gone the mars to begin with


Really? What do you think is off on the lights you have?


----------



## duudical (Aug 30, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Man Duu job well done on SnS. She's really a beaut!!! Loving the new strains too can't wait to see those going. Hey Duu you ever thought about just topping and and training? Not questioning the mainlining I like what it does but it seems like it extends veg time seriously. Try a comparison see which one reaches the height of when you like to flip most of your ladies. Only really difference is you won't be working of one single node. I like mainlining best I think for outdoor. You know I love your grows bro.


Yeah, I think you are correct on the veg time. I really tried it as an experiment more than anything to just see and experience it. My Green Crack was topped and trained and yielded like a pro. I plan on training most of them out like that. I have a couple Critical Hogs and a Desert Diesel that I am happy with how they are spread out now. I like how the CH is flowering so I want to get a lot more tops going on them before flowering.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2014)

duudical said:


> Really? What do you think is off on the lights you have?


I dunno man, i had them over my seedlings for 3 weeks and they all broke the surface and did nothing, just sat there with one set of leaves. Im pretty sure these lights are more for flowering if anything so I'll put the cfls in for veg and then use it to flower once and if they dont do shit, its out the door with them and in with the mars


----------



## treyhood34 (Sep 4, 2014)

First post wow loving the chat what is up lovin the led s amazing to think my sagensour was going around the same time mine had sour d traits fit harvest in half the jars as normal5.5 ounces compact and beautiful thank u lord for this bountiful harvest 600watt sol 6 dwc pic is of sugar black rose 4week veg day 16 flower


----------



## treyhood34 (Sep 4, 2014)

Same sugar black rose


----------



## duudical (Sep 5, 2014)

treyhood34 said:


> First post wow loving the chat what is up lovin the led s amazing to think my sagensour was going around the same time mine had sour d traits fit harvest in half the jars as normal5.5 ounces compact and beautiful thank u lord for this bountiful harvest 600watt sol 6 dwc pic is of sugar black rose 4week veg day 16 flower


Nice SBR! Mine is just getting going into flower. Yours looks awesome. There is a Sugar Black Rose thread, you should totally post in there, they would like to see that.


----------



## duudical (Sep 5, 2014)

treyhood34 said:


> First post wow loving the chat what is up lovin the led s amazing to think my sagensour was going around the same time mine had sour d traits fit harvest in half the jars as normal5.5 ounces compact and beautiful thank u lord for this bountiful harvest 600watt sol 6 dwc pic is of sugar black rose 4week veg day 16 flower


So how does your SnS smoke. Mine is super mind-f*cky, like, whoa. It's like you are thinking about everything at once, but by thinking about each thing deeply for like 5 seconds and then moving on...ha ha, so weird sometimes.


----------



## treyhood34 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just smoked the last of mine some of the best smoke ive ever had but thts not sayn much and it will turn u into a statue the kids stillhavent figured why I sit in front of t.v. but watch the ceiling


----------



## treyhood34 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sugar black rose thread what what what all can ever find on sbr is from like 2011 on Google yes thank u for tellin me about that


----------



## duudical (Sep 6, 2014)

treyhood34 said:


> Sugar black rose thread what what what all can ever find on sbr is from like 2011 on Google yes thank u for tellin me about that


http://rollitup.org/t/delicious-seeds-suger-black-rose-grow.819030/


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2014)

How's the Blue Dream and all the other ladies been Duu? You still still having some heat problems?


----------



## duudical (Sep 13, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> How's the Blue Dream and all the other ladies been Duu? You still still having some heat problems?


Hey man...sorry about the delay but I was out of town on business and am just getting back....my blue dream is doing well...the heat is done where I live so they seem to be doing a little better and not having any increase in stress or dry leaves and whatnot. I will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey man, hows things? Hope all is well in your neck of the woods  
Just wanted to ask what you thought of the sage n sour you grew? The plant looked bloody fantastic and was wondering how she smoked? Cheers bro


----------



## duudical (Sep 30, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, hows things? Hope all is well in your neck of the woods
> Just wanted to ask what you thought of the sage n sour you grew? The plant looked bloody fantastic and was wondering how she smoked? Cheers bro


Hey man...sorry for being away for so long. Work is crazy and my son has been handling a lot of the gardening with and for me to pick up the slack and I haven't been able to update on here, but going to soon. The Sage n Sour is bomb man. My friends definitely love it - put one guy right on the floor, of real...ha ha. Nice sour taste on the exhale and long lasting cerebral buzz. I have two others flowering currently. 

Out of curiosity I dried a little bud of the Emdog and tried it at 6 weeks. Whoa. Crazy fast and strong rush. My son and both were like, "Jesus". Still going to let her go another 3 weeks probably. But so far really she seems nice. I have two more seedlings of the Emdog going so pretty stoked on how amazing she was so early on.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2014)

Damn man, does sound like you've been busy! Hope it calms down soon for ya  

Nice man, sounds like the SnS will do me well too, got some on the way hopefully  sounds killer!! 

That emdog sounds great too, if it does that to you with a few weeks to go, she'll take your head off when she's done


----------



## duudical (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay...been a while since my last update but here is what is going on now. Props to my son for taking such amazing care of our plants while I was busy/away. After definitely learning some things through failure I did have some good successes this summer as well. The SourD, Sage N Sour, and now the Emdog definitely stand out as the best plants I have ever finished, with the Emdog not only likely being the largest single plant yield, but also some of the most fire shit I have grow yet. Whoa. Learned that you really need more coco than perlite/growstones in the summer as I lost a few plants to what I think is just a root zone that wound up too dry too quickly. It has to be that since the plants in water farm buckets did not experience the issues and were fed the exact same nutrient regimen all the way through. No worries (see that easty, I'm speaking your language  ), I have clones of them all and the plants in veg are NUTS right now.

I have a couple of Desert Diesels that are amazing. One is in a water farm bucket (front left in pic with LED) and is just huge, and the other is in a coco bucket and keeping pace with her sister just about:

    

I like how this Cheese clone is turning out. I want her to get much bigger though:

  

  

I've got some great stuff getting ready to flower. The two huge DDs, a White Lavender that is so strong and vigorous, a couple of really nice Critical Hogs, a Purple Haze, another nice looking Green Crack plant....lots. They are all looking incredible.


----------



## duudical (Oct 8, 2014)

The Emdog is in its final week and she is just incredible. Every single bud is rock hard dense and just covered in sticky, stinky resin. Smells so OG it is incredible. I have two other seedlings I just topped for (4) that I plan on putting into buckets as well based on the results I got out of this lady.

If you haven't tried this strain you should!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2014)

Glad your schedule is calming down a bit. You've taught your son well if everything was still doing good while you were busy/away. 

As always your work looks amazing. The Emdog sounds like a keeper. Have heard plenty good things about it. I'll be popping two different OG crosses I have in my vault eventually. Thinking of grabbing SinValley OG as I'm watching grow of it and the structure is straight SFV OG and he's reporting the smell is the same


----------



## gand3r (Oct 8, 2014)

duudical, they are some nice plants.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2014)

When you get a chance check out my Blue Dream. She's amazing!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2014)

duudical said:


> The Emdog is in its final week and she is just incredible. Every single bud is rock hard dense and just covered in sticky, stinky resin. Smells so OG it is incredible. I have two other seedlings I just topped for (4) that I plan on putting into buckets as well based on the results I got out of this lady.
> 
> If you haven't tried this strain you should!


Duud, great to see all is looking good! Good to see your down with the lingo too LOL. Sucks to hear you had some trouble with the perlite coco mixes too man, the coco does hold a lot more water than the perlite. I could never get my watering schedule right with coco hence why I stayed with perlite  glad to see you got them back on track though. 

Mate your emdog looks bloody amazing too, sooo chunky and resinous! May have to invest in some of these before they disappear


----------



## duudical (Nov 14, 2014)

So I went through a rash of like 4 large plants that died...all due to underfeeding believe it or not. I was trying to not overfeed and diagnosed something that looked it and wound up pulling back on nutes when it was actually a deficiency. Fun. So anyway, here is what I adjusted my feeding which has completely solved the issue.

Veg: H16 A+B, Bushdoctor beneficials, Humboldt Verde, Humboldt HydroDeuce, SeaCal, SeaMag, Z7, dechlorinator+

Bud: H16 A+B, Bushdoctor beneficials, Humboldt Ginormous, Humboldt HydroDeuce, SeaCal, SeaMag, Z7, dechlorinator+

So far zero issues and none of the stuff I had going on. They would be fine until late flower and then just slowly die as they starved to death for the stuff they needed to keep flowering. But, all better now. Jesus.

Critical Hog just exploding. Really pumped to get a nice one of these flowered out.

 

This is a top view of the plants under the HPS. Back right is Dinafem Cheese (starting week 5) looking swoll with it. Front is White Lavender just put into flower. And the back left is the THSeeds Critical Hog (starting week 3)

 

Shot of the Cheese buds forming up nicely.



Looking good!


----------



## duudical (Nov 14, 2014)

Stem shot for effect


----------



## duudical (Nov 14, 2014)

I have three plants under the LED as well. I have a huge Desert Diesel (HSO) that is in a waterfarm and looks incredible. The skinny one in the corner is a very cool Kosher Kush from RP. The pheno I have is very stretchy, almost vine growth that I have had to control wit constant training so their stalks and branches are all twisted and bent and shit. It's kind of cool actually. I will try and get some good pics so you can see. They are funky and smell like pinesol to the max. The one on the left is a THSeeds Sage n Sour that I am finishing out. She has about 3 weeks to go and is bulking up like crazy. It's kind of a chore getting pics under the LED so the pics are not the best, but the plants love that thing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the dead plants man, I know you take meticulous care with your girls so it sucks to hear it was something as simple as not enough food  i feel for you bro! 

Your new girls are looking great too man, nice and green  

I think I'll be getting a mars 2 as well, did you say yours was the 700w with the full spectrum? I reckon that may be best for my little box


----------



## duudical (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Easty! Live and learn right? Ha ha. Mine is the 900w full spectrum.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2014)

That's it bro, we all have to learn hey  I've learnt the hard way lol. 
Cool as man, cheers for that, will put it my order next week  
So do you use youra for veg as well? Mind if i ask what distance you have the light away from the tops if you do?


----------



## duudical (Nov 21, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's it bro, we all have to learn hey  I've learnt the hard way lol.
> Cool as man, cheers for that, will put it my order next week
> So do you use youra for veg as well? Mind if i ask what distance you have the light away from the tops if you do?


I have it as high as I can get it. I think they recommend like 2-4 feet above the canopy - different thinking than HID lighting for sure. I have had LEDs too close to flowering plants and it bleaches the hell out of them. 

So, in veg I use the Reflector 300w (same manufacturer and website as the Mars II). I run it in Veg mode which cuts out quite a bit of the red and has a lot of blue and white with IR. My plants dig it. It actually is full spectrum with switches for bloom and veg mode. You can run one, the other or both. Both switches = "full spectrum" which is the same wavelength as the Mars II (however the Mars doesn't have switches, you order the model you want, I have the "standard" spectrum which is "full", kind of confusing). I run my veg light with just the veg switch on which brings the draw down to around 125w ish. No heat. Thing rules. 

Here are four fairly large plants underneath it (G13 Purple Haze, Dinafem Cheese (in water farm), HSO Desert Diesel and THSeeds Critical Hog). I probably have more plants under it than they would recommend - but look at them! I just turn them and they bend and move like crazy. The leaf development is what you notice, it just grows big, thick, green leaves. And when you top them it's like Bam!, those nodes just start growing immediately. I really think replacing my T5 with two of them would be a good move.


----------



## duudical (Nov 21, 2014)

If you zoom in on those pics you can see the stem and node development. These have all been under this light for weeks and don't really have any other supplemental lighting. The canopy is about 43-ish inches from the floor and the light is about 18-20" from the canopy which is not ideal. I am raising it today to make sure it is more like 28" if possible.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice man!! That reflector light is cool too hey! Really nice looking girls Duud  

Cheers for the detailed response too mate, very much appreciate it!! Im thinking of using the full spec mars and supplementing with 5x 24w daylight cfls, the cfls seem to give off just enough blue spectrum to help them grow nicely and then swap em out with warm whites for flowering  should work ok i hope! 
But man, you're growing some very nice ladies hey


----------



## duudical (Nov 24, 2014)

The Dinafem Cheese is a really sticky, beautiful plant. Definitely recommend this strain so far. Haven't sampled her or flowered the strain out before so I am excited to see how she performs overall. Super vigorous and I have another seed grown plant and another clone of this plant.


----------



## duudical (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is the Critical Hog. Just bulking up nicely.


----------



## duudical (Nov 24, 2014)

The White Lavender is gorgeously Indica in its look so far. Just starting to blossom. Hope for some really White Widow leaning stuff out of her.


----------



## duudical (Nov 24, 2014)

The Kosher Kush is a tower of small, but rock hard buds. Super sticky that smell like very powerful Pine-Sol and taste a little lemony if you taste the resin off your finger after touching her.


----------



## duudical (Nov 24, 2014)

Here are the White Lavender, Critical Hog and Cheese all cozied up under the HPS.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 24, 2014)

Beautiful as always Duud  very chunky lookin girls my man!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey man I pulled pin and got a 700w mars, damn she puts out some light lol. In such a small box, I hope it isnt overkill ha ha. 
Anyway, pic for you taken through my LED glasses


----------



## duudical (Dec 2, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man I pulled pin and got a 700w mars, damn she puts out some light lol. In such a small box, I hope it isnt overkill ha ha.
> Anyway, pic for you taken through my LED glasses  View attachment 3303884


Oh man, that is amazing! Can't wait to see the results. They should love it. Get it up as high as it will go and you should be good to go.


----------



## duudical (Dec 2, 2014)

Dinafem Cheese @ Day 49


----------



## duudical (Dec 2, 2014)

T H Seeds Critical Hog @ Day 35. Just long, round, fat, chunky buds all over this lady. I am super impressed by her.


----------



## duudical (Dec 2, 2014)

Kosher Kush @ Day 56. Going to let her go another week. Weird pheno. Very stretchy, growth with very compact and dense buds. They are heavy and make her lean over if not propped up, but nothing like the Cheese or CH in size.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2014)

duudical said:


> Oh man, that is amazing! Can't wait to see the results. They should love it. Get it up as high as it will go and you should be good to go.


Cheers man, very happy with it so far, helping my babies grow well  I do need to put it up a bit further though so will do that this wknd!! 

Man your girls are looking fat as hell, just stunnung bro


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 3, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man I pulled pin and got a 700w mars, damn she puts out some light lol. In such a small box, I hope it isnt overkill ha ha.
> Anyway, pic for you taken through my LED glasses  View attachment 3303884


Are you going to run the cfls throughout the grow? Do you find the side lighting to be beneficial even at that distance? (Plant to light)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Are you going to run the cfls throughout the grow? Do you find the side lighting to be beneficial even at that distance? (Plant to light)


Hey mate, yeah I'll keep the cfls in there as well. I found they definitely help with the side lighting. Ive got them at that distance to help them stretch a bit, they get moved down to within a few inches when they go back to flower


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 8, 2014)

Bit of an update pic for you Duu, man Im loving this light setup, that mars is awesome!! Apologies for the phone pic mate!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2014)

Man Ive got some crazy bleaching from the mars hey  they put out some serious light!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2014)

Had to go back to my 2 bysens Duu  that mars was bleaching the crap out of them. The mars should work better in the winter when i can control the heat a bit better!


----------



## duudical (Dec 29, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man Ive got some crazy bleaching from the mars hey  they put out some serious light!!


Yeah, if they get too close they bleach for sure. How are things going now?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 29, 2014)

Had to take it out man  had the light as high as it would go and it just kept bleaching. Ah well man, cant say i didnt try


----------



## S13hitman (Jan 4, 2015)

Quick question for the op. I'm sure you mentioned it somewhere in your thread but I couldn't find it.

How did the water farm compare to the other plants? Was there a fair improvement?


----------



## duudical (Jan 16, 2015)

S13hitman said:


> Quick question for the op. I'm sure you mentioned it somewhere in your thread but I couldn't find it.
> 
> How did the water farm compare to the other plants? Was there a fair improvement?


You will definitely get bigger plants with the water farm over coco, but I wouldn't say I have seen huge differences. Some clones and seedlings too off in hydro and really stood out. Others really didn't differ from their coco counterparts. But there are so many variables to consider there that it is hard to determine if the hydro/coco thing was the only determinant.


----------



## duudical (Jan 16, 2015)

Sugar Black Rose @ day 17


----------



## duudical (Jan 16, 2015)

Kosher Kush @ day 31. The pheno I had is so damn lanky you have to train it all funky like that. But it grows incredibly dense, golf ball like kush nugs for sure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow bro that sugar black rose looks heaps nice! The kosher looks bizarre hey lol. Still, both look tasty as for 18 days


----------



## duudical (Jan 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro that sugar black rose looks heaps nice! The kosher looks bizarre hey lol. Still, both look tasty as for 18 days


Yeah dude, that SBR is a beauty. Clone of the original seed-grown plant but turned out a lot better structured and man she is just healthy as hell. 

That KK pheno is like a vine. It just grows vertical no matter what you do so you have to start winding the stalk around to keep it from being fucking 7 feet tall, ha ha. But it was fun growing her - this is my last one. I plan on moving on to some other strains soon. Looking to maybe grab some regulars from Bodhi or maybe TGA Subcool - the Conspiracy Kush looks interesting to me, or maybe Chernobyl.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2015)

Hell yeah bro, that SBR is a beast and as you said, healthy as hell  

Bodhi has some real nice strains too man, ive got 7 or 8 of his strains waiting to be popped...eventually lol. I've never grown TGA, but that cherbobyl does sound tasty! 
If you go with bodhi, I'd highly recommend the dream beaver, she grows some very resinous and powerful meds from what I've seen


----------



## duudical (Jan 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah bro, that SBR is a beast and as you said, healthy as hell
> 
> Bodhi has some real nice strains too man, ive got 7 or 8 of his strains waiting to be popped...eventually lol. I've never grown TGA, but that cherbobyl does sound tasty!
> If you go with bodhi, I'd highly recommend the dream beaver, she grows some very resinous and powerful meds from what I've seen


That Dream Beaver is definitely something I have my eye on....looks so awesome and I love the description ha ha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hell yeah, that description makes me very moist ha ha


----------



## duudical (Jan 22, 2015)

Humboldt Trainwreck looking bomb in veg


----------



## duudical (Jan 22, 2015)

Reserva Privada Kosher Kush. I might get some more of these seeds to see if I can get a different pheno. This one was powerful for sure, but wouldn't be a pheno I would want to keep growing due to the extensive maintenance in training. It is fucking cool looking though, ha ha.


----------



## duudical (Jan 22, 2015)

Reserva Privada Kosher Kush. I might get some more of these seeds to see if I can get a different pheno. This one was powerful for sure, but wouldn't be a pheno I would want to keep growing due to the extensive maintenance in training. It is fucking cool looking though, ha ha.

View attachment 3336944 View attachment 3336945 View attachment 3336946 View attachment 3336947 View attachment 3336948


----------



## duudical (Jan 22, 2015)

I had to post this little Desert Diesel clone. I call her Mary Jane Who because she looks like a tree right out of Dr. Seuss, which is freaking awesome.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice work Duu, all looking great! I'm becoming quite a fan of humboldt, my green crack girl is looking phenomenal  

That clone is badass too ha ha. Will be interesting to see how it buds


----------



## duudical (Feb 4, 2015)

Sugar Black Rose (Delicious Seeds) looking fantastic:

   

Humboldt Trainwreck getting into a nice shape:

   

I had a Humboldt Blue Dream that reversed on me a while back and I was able to get quite a load of really great looking seeds. These are some seedlings from that hermy'd mom. Really strong and looking good so far:

  

Desert Diesel clone is in soil and starting to take to it really well:

 

A Sugar Black Rose clone (from the one in bloom above):


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice work bro, you're going to have more goodness than you can poke a stick at soon enough ha ha.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok. So totally had to reset and simplify. I had a bought of nutrient issues, then spider mites. Fuck. Which I successfully treated with a single application of Floramite. At least so far, fingers crossed. I also switched to soil and Nectar for the Gods nutrients. It has taken me a lot of time and work, but shit is back to where I want it. Plus, the soil and nutrients are growing these effortlessly awesome plants. I also ditched my HPS and am flowering under 900w and 300w LEDs. Plants dig them. I am vegging under a 432w T5. 


Here is what I have going in veg. All from seed, all from a single Blue Dream that reversed on me. Really looking good.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2015)

And here is the flower room. Both in veg and bloom I am feeding Nectar for the Gods: Gaia Mania, Medusa's Magic, Zeus Juice, Herculean Harvest. I supplement with CaliMagic, H16/H&G Foliar (in veg), Humboldt Verde (in Veg). I am thinking about adding the NFTG Bloom Khaos as well. I am also planning on doing compost tea a couple times a month. I have done that in the past. Not too bad on the effort side of things and my plants really sang with that stuff. Seemed to be bulletproof with such great microbial activity going on in the root zone. 

I completely dug doing the hydro and experimenting. But I like the insane results I am seeing with very little effort. No pH'ing has changed my life, lol 

Sugar Black Rose looks so nice

 

This is a Humboldt Desert Diesel. Lots of tops and I have about 6 really great looking clones of her.
 

Blue Dream stretching up nicely

 

L to R: Desert Diesel, Blue Dream, Sugar Black Rose

 

Desert Diesel



MarsII 900w (5w) + Reflector-Style 300w (3w). Lots of light. Keep the tent at 81 with my exhaust fan running about half speed. If heat is an issue and you are a hobby grower, this is definitely a nice amount of light and low power consumption.


----------



## duudical (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone ever get frustrated and just want to say "fuck it"? So happy with the turnaround that I've been able to coax out of my garden. The spider mites sucked but are definitely eliminated as far as I can see. I am checking constantly and the Floramite seems to have terminated those mofos. 

Adding the CaliMagic to my regimen has been huge as well. I was going on the assumption that my city water had some high calcium based on the buildup on sinks and whatnot. Turns out, not really that high so my plants were starving for Cal/Mag and I was too busy to really spend time analyzing and fixing it. 

I would say the soil/organic stuff is fitting my lifestyle better now. I love my little peace garden where I can see results from the work and care I put into these lovely ladies.


----------



## duudical (Apr 11, 2015)

One thing that is cool as well is that the seeds I got out of that reversed Blue Dream mom have been super fun. So interesting to see the very distinct phenos. I have lots of seeds left so that is awesome. I plan on getting some regular seeds in the hopes of finding a nice male to maybe do some hobby breeding with as well. Something I have always wanted to do but didn't have the time or energy to do because of the high maintenance of the systems I was running. Looking at Bodhi Dream Beaver or maybe the Solo's Stash because since watching the premiere of Episode IV when I was 7 I have always been a Han guy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2015)

Duud, so good to have you back my man, sorry to hear of the troubles you've had but FUCK....look at those babies now! They look bloody fantastic mate, so happy to see hey  onwards and upwards from here mate. 
Ive had issues in the past but (touch wood) they seem to be in the past now. I'm using hempy for now but would love to go full organic and not have to water, I've got the compost heap going so with any luck it cooks up nicely and I get some nice soil to use! 
Great to have you back mate


----------



## duudical (Apr 13, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Duud, so good to have you back my man, sorry to hear of the troubles you've had but FUCK....look at those babies now! They look bloody fantastic mate, so happy to see hey  onwards and upwards from here mate.
> Ive had issues in the past but (touch wood) they seem to be in the past now. I'm using hempy for now but would love to go full organic and not have to water, I've got the compost heap going so with any luck it cooks up nicely and I get some nice soil to use!
> Great to have you back mate


Nice!

Yeah, I might do another hydro plant or two this summer if I feel like it, but I needed to find a way to keep a good garden while not having to devote some much time to it. The soil/organic stuff definitely accomplished that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweet man, yeah hydro is good for bigger plants but I really want to go organic and not worry about nutes! Sounds like its worked real well for you, which is awesome


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2015)

Man, I meant to show you the Humboldt green crack i grew outside, damn she turned out dank..and heavy too


----------



## duudical (Apr 18, 2015)

Whoa. What a beauty! Growing outdoors would be awesome, but not possible in my particular 'hood


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks bro, yeah she ended up like old school skunk! Big fan of the humboldt gear


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

Blue Dream @ Day 19. This pheno is very sativa-dominant with long, stretchy, thick stalks and long, thin-leafed leaves. I am expecting her to take a little longer to flower as well. She looks fantastic so far!


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

This is Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose at Day 25-ish. Very Indica-dominant plant. This is a clone that I had grabbed before my last one died. She battled back like a champ and is looking amazing with very sticky buds that are bulking up nice. Has a ways to go so I am expecting her to get nice and thick were it counts


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

Humboldt Desert Diesel at about 10 days. She definitely leans toward the Afghani over the SourD, but her legs are stretching up nicely so we will see how her buds turn out. She loves to be fed heavy.


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

The little ones. All the seedlings are Blue Dreams. The clones are all Desert Diesels that are rooting nicely. I am finding they are thriving under a combo of 150w LED + 6500K CFL. A couple moved from the machine into soil cups because the roots were almost a foot long in there. Didn't have great results with the LED-only in the past. The CFL seems to add white (or something) that has made a big difference.


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

These two I call the twins. They are pretty much identical in structure and growth rate. They were seedlings that cracked at the same time and grew alongside each other. The one on the left seems to need more N, but I would bet that has more to do with soil deltas than the plants themselves. They look insane and love the Nectar for the Gods stuff so far.


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

This one is definitely a funky pheno. I put her in a 4 Gal pot to see if that will make a difference. She is totally healthy and very hungry, but she is super squat and kind of weird looking, ha ha. All that light green is new growth since the transplant so I'm going to let her get used to her new home and see if she changes her growth rate. Might put her into flower just for the hell of it, I think I could fit this little lady in there no problem. I'll give her a couple of weeks first though.


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

This is a great looking Blue Dream seedling that I have begun to LST. She's taking to it beautifully and should wind up with a great, thick, even canopy. Plus, it is pretty damn fun seeing the shpes and configurations you can coax out of them with some gentle training and attention.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 19, 2015)

Wicked man, all your girls are looking great! You wouldn't know you had issues prior to this point mate


----------



## duudical (Apr 25, 2015)

Moved over to a new thread since the description isn't even close any more ha ha

http://rollitup.org/t/led-t5-veg-1200w-led-flower.868701/


----------

